# Die CC-HT STARRGABEL Galerie - NUR BILDER !!



## Jumpstumper (4. August 2011)

Hi, da ich Input brauche und ohnehin immer wieder verstreut in diversen Themen oder Galerien wundervolle HT´s mit Starrgabel gesehen habe, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn hier *ausschließlich Bilder eurer HTs mit Starrgabel* abgelichtet werden.
Bitte nur Bilder posten, keine Fragen wegen Ausstattung, Gewicht oder sonstigem, das macht das ganze unnötig unübersichtlich! DANKE!

(Falls so etwas schon besteht dann bitte hier verlinken, dann find ich das auch!)

*Ich bedanke mich schon jetzt nachträglich und ausdrücklich bei allen, die ihre Bolzgeräte posten!!!*


----------



## scapin76 (4. August 2011)

na dann fang ich mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (4. August 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (4. August 2011)

Sowas gab es doch in der Galerie schonmal. hab gerade geschaut......muss wohl schon alt sein dass der Fred weg ist.

das grüne ist schick


----------



## Jaypeare (4. August 2011)




----------



## [THM]ThomasS (4. August 2011)




----------



## Rennkram (4. August 2011)

Daaaa isser doch 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=295241&highlight=zeigt


----------



## Don Trailo (4. August 2011)




----------



## pfiffikus (4. August 2011)




----------



## Ianus (4. August 2011)




----------



## lone_wolf (4. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldwild (4. August 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=13673


----------



## Spaltinho (4. August 2011)




----------



## onkel_doc (4. August 2011)

I will au...


----------



## Jumpstumper (4. August 2011)

Jungs, ihr seid Klasse  immer her mit euren Schlitten 
und vielen Dank auch für das Verlinken des alten Threads, den hätte ich nie gefunden (nach 20 min Suche hab ich vor Erstellen des Themas aufgegeben )


----------



## Ampelhasser (5. August 2011)




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. August 2011)

au hab au hab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jay-bee (5. August 2011)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


>



mal ne frage: wie spannst du deine kette, ich seh da ein schaltauge, und ein singlespeeder, und das passt doch i.wie vom kettespannen her nicht...


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (5. August 2011)

jay-bee schrieb:


> mal ne frage: wie spannst du deine kette, ich seh da ein schaltauge, und ein singlespeeder, und das passt doch i.wie vom kettespannen her nicht...



sieht schwer nach Exzenter im Tretlager aus ... 

und noch ein Bild:


----------



## Christian Back (5. August 2011)




----------



## Ampelhasser (6. August 2011)

jay-bee schrieb:


> mal ne frage: wie spannst du deine kette, ich seh da ein schaltauge, und ein singlespeeder, und das passt doch i.wie vom kettespannen her nicht...



Hi, der Rahmen hat ein Excenter Innenlager.

Ampel


----------



## Nordpol (6. August 2011)




----------



## Blauer Sauser (6. August 2011)




----------



## Beefcity (7. August 2011)




----------



## daniel77 (7. August 2011)




----------



## maddda (7. August 2011)

Hab auch eins


----------



## KaiGreene (7. August 2011)

Was für Starrgabel gibts den mit Postmount Aufnahme?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. August 2011)

Die DtSwiss XRR...leicht schön und teuer:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24850_XRR-445-470-Rigid-Carbon-Disc-only-Gabel-.html


----------



## corfrimor (8. August 2011)




----------



## Don Trailo (8. August 2011)

verkauft.... fährt nun britische trails


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. August 2011)

die beiden blauen sind schick. sehen sich aber auch sehr aehnlich... zumal der besitzer des oberen mir immer weis machen will, er sei zu kurz fuer ein 29er  aber den kloppf ich noch eines und wenn er dann noch sagt das passt net... dann lass ich ihn vllt in ruhe 
(die lefty MUSSTE er auch ausprobieren)


----------



## Deleted 76843 (8. August 2011)

Auf den letzten 2 Seiten wurden mehr geile Bikes gezeigt als hier sonst in einem Monat. Weiter so.


----------



## Clemens (9. August 2011)

leider auch schon länger verkauft


----------



## holmar (9. August 2011)

warum bloß? bei so einem schönen rad


----------



## Deleted685 (10. August 2011)

Beefcity schrieb:


>



Muss ich mal zitieren. Das Merlin ist einfach nur endlos schön, kann ich mir stundenlang anschauen. Das war schon in den 80ern so und wird immer so bleiben . Die XRC sind sicher auch ne Wucht. 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## dre (10. August 2011)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


>



... gefällt mir sehr gut das Bike.

Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit der Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (10. August 2011)

pace & titan - hatten wir zwar schon, aber was solls...


----------



## Blauer Sauser (10. August 2011)

dre schrieb:


> ... gefällt mir sehr gut das Bike.
> 
> Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit der Gabel?



Da es meine erste Starrgabel ist, kann ich nur sagen das sie nicht knüpelhart ist. Ich meine sie hat etwas flex.Allerdings bin ich das Bike die letzte Zeit immer gefedert gefahren.


----------



## a.nienie (11. August 2011)

für die 2-3 rennen im jahr leicht genug






ansonsten rad für alles außer downhill.
eine etwas kürzere gabel ist in planung. fährt sich aber schön ruhig so.


----------



## Peter88 (11. August 2011)

Hier die Starrbikes die ich bis her mein eigen nennen durfte.


----------



## Flanschbob (12. August 2011)

verbaut ist ein kg alu fÃ¼r 30â¬ von ebay. dank 395mm einbauhÃ¶he ergibt sich eine sehr wendige und stoppie-freundliche geometrie. das gewicht ginge zwar besser, aber dafÃ¼r flext die gabel kein stÃ¼ck, egal was man macht. die schweiÃnÃ¤hte sind zudem so hÃ¤sslich, dass ich sie stÃ¤ndig von einer dreckschicht verdeckt halte. dennoch wÃ¼rde ich sie immer wieder kaufen und nie wieder eine federgabel.


----------



## Jumpstumper (13. August 2011)

Wow, jetzt habe ich hier schon echt superfeine Teile gesehen und bin größtenteils echt sehr neidisch z.B. auf einen Rahmen oder das Rahmenset...(von der übrigen Ausstattung gar nicht zu reden, die kann man aber recht leicht kaufen im Gegensatz zu den meisten älteren und doch immer noch geilen Rahmen, z.B. Speci Stumpjumper oder CD F Modelle/Caffeine)
Gibts denn noch mehr Bilder, ich liebe v.a. custom, also alles liebevoll zusammengesucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nauker (15. August 2011)

hier steckt ne ganze Menge Herzblut drin...


----------



## Jumpstumper (15. August 2011)

*So, seit heute hab ich meine Basis auch*, denke, dass ich dabei bleiben werde, es sei denn, es läuft mir was cooleres/kultiges über den Weg:

Speci SJ 09 M5 Disc only in 19", gebraucht aber absolut neuwertig (sind sogar alle Serienaufkleber und der Strichcodekleber am Tretlager noch dran), so wie abgebildet 1,60 kg laut Kern Hängewaage...
Jetzt geht das Kopfkino wieder los, welche Teile sollens denn werden...ich versuch das Rot weiß aufzugreifen und auch die Weltmeisterstreifen des Rahmens. Vorbau, Lenker, Barends und Gabel sind eigentlich schon mit WCS Carbon 3k fest verbucht, Stütze evtl. ne WCS wet white, beim Rest muss ich schauen, Kurbel und LRSwird das kniffligste werden...Gruppe (aber net komplett) vermutlich XO als Gripshift
*Falls jemand Ideen hat, so kann er sie gerne kundtun*... Bisher hab ich ja nur den Rahmen, also alles offen, es soll aber kein Leichtgewicht werden und guterhaltene grbauchte Teile wegen der Familienkasse tuns auch


----------



## maddda (15. August 2011)

Ne sehr schöne Basis haste dir da ja ausgesucht

Ich glaub ich hab nen tipp für die Kurbel...Ich denke die Race Face Deus XC würde gut passen, in der weißen Version oder die evtl die Schwarze mit der Rot weißen Schrift
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40779

Und von der Magura Marta gibbet ne varsion in Rot/Weiß, ich denke der Preis wird noch fallen weil ja jetzt die MT Serie draußen ist oder du schaust mal im Bikemarkt.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k4...sium-sl-links-vorderrad-pm-6-160mm-weiss.html


Gruß
maddda


----------



## corfrimor (15. August 2011)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> *So, seit heute hab ich meine Basis auch*, denke, dass ich dabei bleiben werde, es sei denn, es läuft mir was cooleres/kultiges über den Weg:
> 
> Speci SJ 09 M5 Disc only in 19", gebraucht aber absolut neuwertig (sind sogar alle Serienaufkleber und der Strichcodekleber am Tretlager noch dran), so wie abgebildet 1,60 kg laut Kern Hängewaage...
> Jetzt geht das Kopfkino wieder los, welche Teile sollens denn werden...ich versuch das Rot weiß aufzugreifen und auch die Weltmeisterstreifen des Rahmens. Vorbau, Lenker, Barends und Gabel sind eigentlich schon mit WCS Carbon 3k fest verbucht, Stütze evtl. ne WCS wet white, beim Rest muss ich schauen, Kurbel wird das kniffligste werden... Gruppe vermutlich XO als Gripshift
> Falls jemand Ideen hat, so kann er sie hier gerne kundtun... Bisher hab ich ja nur den Rahmen, also alles offen, es soll aber kein Leichtgewicht werden und guterhaltene grbauchte Teile wegen der Familienkasse tuns auch



Das wird geil


----------



## Jumpstumper (15. August 2011)

maddda schrieb:


> Ne sehr schöne Basis haste dir da ja ausgesucht
> 
> Und von der Magura Marta gibbet ne varsion in Rot/Weiß



_Die Magura wäre geil, farblich absolut passend . Die Deus ist optisch net ganz mein Geschmack, etwas zu gezackt..._



corfrimor schrieb:


> Das wird geil



_THX, bin auch sehr gespannt und wieder absolut im "Teile suchen Fieber", mal sehen, wie lange ichs aushalte, wollte eigentlich erst nächstes Jahr damit fertig werden (auch wegen den Finanzen). Konzentrieren werd ich mich erst mal auf die Gabelwahl..._


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. August 2011)

das specci wird schick.. aber ich befuerchte, das der uebergang gabel/steuerrohr nicht so toll wird  das hat corfrimor besser mit seiner alu gabel.


----------



## Jumpstumper (16. August 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das specci wird schick.. aber ich befuerchte, das der uebergang gabel/steuerrohr nicht so toll wird  das hat corfrimor besser mit seiner alu gabel.



Ui, jetzt wo du das sagts, da hoffe ich, dass du nicht Recht behältst..


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. August 2011)

schaus dir an... wenns kacke aussieht, musst du dier halt ueberlegen, ob dir die optik die ~200g die ne alugabel mehr wiegt wert ist


----------



## cello77 (17. August 2011)

hier mal meins







ein paar teile (laufradsatz, innenlager und steuersatz) werden demnächst aber noch getauscht.


----------



## Binar (25. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (25. August 2011)

Wahnsinn einfach perfekt


----------



## Jumpstumper (29. August 2011)

Hi Leutz, 
ich bin etwas am verzweifeln, was die Gabelwahl angeht.
LRS (DT X1800), Bremse (R1 in weiß mit roten elox Schrauben) und Vorbau (WCS wet white), sind unterwegs zu mir, XO Gripshift sind da.

Eigentlich hab ich momentan nur 3 Gabeln die in Frage kommen, die ich mir optisch vorstellen könnte, da ich auch kaum andere kenne oder mir nicht gefallen. Wichtig: disc only.

Favoriten in absteigender Beliebtheit:
WCS Carbon (leider gerade nur als Pro Version), DT XRR, PRO Carbon (aber nicht die Ritchey Serie gemeint), wobei mir mittlerweile gerade Starrgabeln besser gefallen, da die gebogenen mich zu sehr an meine Crossergabeln erinnern.

Hat jemand noch ne Idee? Sollte eben zu obigen Teilen passen und zum Rahmen und gibts Komforteinbußen zwischen gerader und gebogener Gabel? Wer fährt denn eine von denen?


----------



## eddy 1 (29. August 2011)

zu deinen vorgaben passt die PRO eigentlich am besten,
die WCS fände ich in dem rad schrecklich (übergang)

die Pace Carbon nachbauten finde ich komfortabel
(bin abernnoch keine WCS richtig gefahren)

mir wäre die WCS auch zu kurz


----------



## Jumpstumper (29. August 2011)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> mir wäre die WCS auch zu kurz



Das mit dem Übergang hat mir auch schon jemand nahegelegt, und das mit dem zu kurz, könnte auch etxrem racig und "nervös" werden, ich glaub ihc schau mal nach der PRO, hab ich auch noch nie an nem Bike gesehen...


----------



## gtbiker (30. August 2011)




----------



## a.nienie (31. August 2011)

irgendwie geil


----------



## Renn Maus (31. August 2011)

Nicht nur irgendwie.
Das Teil ist verdammt geil!!!!!


----------



## SPREECITYRIDER (24. September 2011)

Mein Klein (Trek) Attitude mit Ritchey WCS Gabel.
Bin das Scale RC gefahren - Federgabeln sind Mist.


 

​


----------



## maddda (24. September 2011)

Sehr schön


Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (24. September 2011)

Sieht auf den ersten Blick erstmal echt geil aus!
Fürs Detailemoppern hab ich jetzt kein Lust.
Schaut gut aus!


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. September 2011)




----------



## Ianus (24. September 2011)




----------



## SPREECITYRIDER (25. September 2011)

maddda schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> 
> 
> Gewicht?


Mit den Furious Fred´s bleibst unter 8 Kilo.


----------



## SPREECITYRIDER (25. September 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


>


*Das* ist *das* Starrgabelhardtail ! Nur schade das es den Meisten zu schade zum Fahren ist.


----------



## Jumpstumper (25. September 2011)

SPREECITYRIDER schrieb:


> *Das* ist *das* Starrgabelhardtail ! Nur schade das es den Meisten zu schade zum Fahren ist.



Also mit dem würde ich auch fahren, ganz im Gegensatz zu seinem anderen wirklich sensationellen Klein, ein Traum!!! CD CX jetzt bereit für neue Pflegeeltern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumpstumper (25. September 2011)

So, kleines Update/Bestandsaufnahme:

Es fehlen noch WCS wet white Stütze und Lenker, SW (XO) und Umwerfer, sowie Sattel, Kurbel (weiße Race Face?), Steuersatz und Kleinteile (Discadapter und Schrauben), dann ist es fertig.

Bereits vorhandene Teile sieht man ja, außerdem schon hier: XO Gripshift, Marta SL rot weiß magnesium/carbon 

Danke an alle die, die mein Projekt mit Teilen bisher und hoffentlich  weiterhin unterstützen


----------



## corfrimor (25. September 2011)

Ich glaube, das wird eines der ersten Räder, an denen mir die wet-white-Parts wirklich gefallen. Das Rad wird spitze 

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## zuki (25. September 2011)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> So, kleines Update/Bestandsaufnahme:
> 
> 
> Danke an alle die, die mein Projekt mit Teilen bisher und hoffentlich  weiterhin unterstützen



Was ist es denn jetzt für eine Gabel geworden? Eine Kinesis Maxlight umlackiert?


----------



## Jumpstumper (25. September 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Was ist es denn jetzt für eine Gabel geworden? Eine Kinesis Maxlight umlackiert?



Jop, genau das, hier ausm Forum, der Vorbesitzer hat sie weiß pulvern lassen (THX nochmal), das Ergbenis ist nahezu perfekt und passt super zum Rad!
Die PRO Vollbarbon hatte ich schon hier, aber wegen absolut indiskutabler Optik wieder zurückgeschickt (insbesondere Übergang Steuerrohr, weshalb alle anderen Gabeln ebenfalls gleich mitrausflogen ausm Kopp,).


----------



## zuki (25. September 2011)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> Jop, genau das, hier ausm Forum, der Vorbesitzer hat sie weiß pulvern lassen (THX nochmal), das Ergbenis ist nahezu perfekt und passt super zum Rad!
> Die PRO Vollbarbon hatte ich schon hier, aber wegen absolut indiskutabler Optik wieder zurückgeschickt (insbesondere Übergang Steuerrohr, weshalb alle anderen Gabeln ebenfalls gleich mitrausflogen ausm Kopp,).



Sehr schön. Hat eine sehr schöne Form die Kinesis. 

Ich finde diese Carbongabeln die wie Federgabeln aussehen ohnehin nicht so den Bringer. Mit der aktuellen Gabel brauchst Du Dir wenigstens keine Gedanken über Bruch & Co zu machen.


----------



## Jumpstumper (25. September 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Hat eine sehr schöne Form die Kinesis.
> 
> Ich finde diese Carbongabeln die wie Federgabeln aussehen ohnehin nicht so den Bringer. Mit der aktuellen Gabel brauchst Du Dir wenigstens keine Gedanken über Bruch & Co zu machen.



Jop, das denke ich auch, zumal sie nicht mal 1/4 der Pro gekostet hat. Das Kopfkino mit der geraden Starrgabel hat mir bis ich die Pro reingesetz habe auch nen derben Streich gespeilt, dafür läuft/lief der Rest jetzt sahnemäßig passend ab 

*Außerdem muss ich 2en von euch nachträglich noch Demut zollen:*

*madda*: hast wohl Recht mit der weißen Deus, die würde wohl superb passen und neben der R1 liegt hier jetzt auch die Marta SL in rot-weiß wie von dir vorgeschlagen, passt einfach noch besser, da optisch fetziger.

*nopain-nogain*: deine Vermutung mit dem besch... Übergang bei der PRO oder WCS hat sich wie gesagt grauenhaft bestätigt, jetzt hab ichs wie corfrimor als echt elegante und sauber Lösung.

Halte euch auf dem Laufenden, wenn wieder neuere Teile da sind oder aber das bike fast fertig ist.  Die hier liegende R1 in rot-weiß kommt dann wohl ans RZ140, die Marta SL nach ner kleinen Schönheits-Op ans Speci.

So long und greez

JS


----------



## Ianus (30. September 2011)




----------



## Sandhase (17. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Havi (18. Dezember 2011)

Mal ein erfrischend mieses Handybild aus Zeiten in denen es nicht 2°C und Nieselregen hatte:


----------



## Ianus (11. Januar 2012)

Alle zusammen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (15. Januar 2012)

Ianus schrieb:


> Alle zusammen...



Pfffff... Angeber


----------



## Jumpstumper (16. Januar 2012)

Ianus schrieb:


> Alle zusammen...




Pffffftt, was soll man da noch immer wieder anderes sagen als: traumhaft, genial, voller Neid und Glückwunsch


----------



## helgebernd (20. Januar 2012)




----------



## SPREECITYRIDER (21. Januar 2012)

Eine Klassiker völlig versaut !
Die Farben von Sattel, Sattelstange und Reifen... also,ne !


----------



## helgebernd (21. Januar 2012)

SPREECITYRIDER schrieb:


> Eine Klassiker völlig versaut !
> Die Farben von Sattel, Sattelstange und Reifen... also,ne !



...dann hab ich ja alles richtig gemacht  ...und ich bin noch lange nicht am Ende. Eigentlich soll jedes Teil eine andere Farbe haben.


----------



## FoPa (23. Januar 2012)

Schaltwerk müsste noch in hellgrün und die Kurbel in rosa.
Das würde das Augenkrebs-Risiko noch einmal verdoppeln.


----------



## helgebernd (23. Januar 2012)

FoPa schrieb:


> Schaltwerk müsste noch in hellgrün und die Kurbel in rosa.
> Das würde das Augenkrebs-Risiko noch einmal verdoppeln.



Das wird schwer zu machen sein mit Originalteilen...


----------



## surfhamburg (23. Januar 2012)

Das Zaskar hat was, durchaus periodenkorrekt mit dem wilden Farbmix. Sehe es so als Augenzwinkernde Homage an die wilden 90er. Bin gespannt auf weitere Ausbaustufe. Ich hatte am Bike Lila Eloxal, Blaue Stütze und Gründer Flite, für mehr reichte das Studentenbudget nicht. Enjoy das "bad taste" Bike.


----------



## Nordpol (23. Januar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (24. Januar 2012)

schick


----------



## waldwild (27. Januar 2012)

Havi schrieb:


> Mal ein erfrischend mieses Handybild aus Zeiten in denen es nicht 2°C und Nieselregen hatte:



Gefällt mir  Hat was von einem runtergerittenen Schlachtross welches trotzdem immer noch seinen Mann steht wenn man es braucht.


----------



## Rasende Nase (27. Januar 2012)

Meine kleine Spassgurke







Mittlerweile wurden einige Parts schon wieder verändert.


----------



## Jumpstumper (28. Januar 2012)

Rasende Nase schrieb:


> Meine kleine Spassgurke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weiß nicht warum, aber mir gefällts, hat was


----------



## InoX (28. Januar 2012)

Uaaah ein Arrow und dann noch solch ein schönes. hatte auch mal eins und hätte es gern wieder aber der Dieb wäre schön blöd...


----------



## Tundra HT (29. Januar 2012)

Hier noch mal Zwei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (30. Januar 2012)

Moin!

Das mit den Snakeskinz is lustig, aber gewickelte Speichen bei Scheibenbremsen halte ich für suboptimal...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Januar 2012)

Dann hier mal meine starre reste Möhre  
Nach dem die meisten ihr Radl vor der Hauswand posten -> kommt meins in freier Wildbahn, dafür nur mit Handybild


----------



## InoX (30. Januar 2012)

in freier Wildbahn hab ich auch noch was. Das war mein Übergangsbike. eigentlich fahre ich den Rahmen nur in der Stadt aber im Gelände hat es auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## oneeasy (30. Januar 2012)

Das mit den Snakeskinz ist ja mal  porno...........

Überhaupt schöne Bikes hier 

also ich werde mir auch ein Starrbike aus meinen Resten zusammen basteln und als Stadt (Dorf) Bike nehmen.


----------



## Red_Lady (31. Januar 2012)




----------



## mi2 (31. Januar 2012)

gefällt


----------



## oneeasy (31. Januar 2012)

Das S-Works finde ich schon schön aber das mit den roten Tune sachen passt finde ich nicht so richtig zu dem rotem Lack........ und die vielen Aufkleber nee 
Eine weiße Gabel würde auch nicht schlecht aussehen....


----------



## Red_Lady (31. Januar 2012)

Das Ding lief vorher mal als Straßenbike mit Ultegra Schaltwerk und Umwerfer und 48er Gebhardt, Dual Control usw...
Wollte mal wieder was puristisches mit Starrgabel fürs "Grobe".
Es sollte ersteinmal einsatzfähig werden und mit entsprechenden Teilen fürs Gelände ausgestattet sein.
Tune war da, drann und funktioniert bestens...


----------



## AngryApe (5. Februar 2012)

Die Gabel ist mir dann irgendwann bei nem kleineren Sprung einfach weggebrochen (Carbon-Gabelschaft oberhalb der Krone)...heute ists mit ner 130mm Gabel unterwegs


----------



## InoX (5. Februar 2012)

Die sieht aus wie ne Ritchey oder? Was für eine ist denn das genau. Was wog sie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AngryApe (6. Februar 2012)

Das war ne Token (baugleich zur Ritchey)...wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wog die irgendwas um die 460-470g! Ich vermute mal dass die Gabel damals aber schon vor dem Bruch durch nicht ganz schonende Fahrweise nen Schuss weg hatte und sie sich dann mit nem ordentlichen Knall ganz verabschiedet hat


----------



## InoX (6. Februar 2012)

Das lässt meine Ritcheyträume schwinden. Vielleicht bau ich mir mal ne Alu oder Stahlgabel ein. Fahre nämlich auch nicht sehr zimperlich


----------



## AngryApe (6. Februar 2012)

Ich fahr in nem anderen HT seit 1,5 Jahren so eine Pace RC31 ähnliche gerade Carbon-Starrgabel, die macht auch null Probleme (...und wiegt allerdings auch soviel wie ein Alu-Pendant )

Ich denk bei (sehr-)langem und ruppigem Einsatz würd ich zu Stahl greifen (In ner alten Kinesis Alugabel hatte ich auch schon mal ein Riss entdeckt )

Und nochmal zur allgemeine Verunsicherung :


----------



## maddda (6. Februar 2012)

Ach du meine güte, ist dir was passiert?


----------



## Surtre (6. Februar 2012)




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Februar 2012)

bis auf die pedale echt nice


----------



## mi2 (6. Februar 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> bis auf die pedale echt nice



hrhr wollte genau das selbe schreiben


----------



## maddda (6. Februar 2012)

Geiles teil, die übersetzung sieht auch sehr sportlich aus


----------



## trab (22. Februar 2012)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/6/8/4/0/5/_/large/CIMG2431.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trab (22. Februar 2012)




----------



## trab (22. Februar 2012)




----------



## trab (22. Februar 2012)




----------



## mi2 (22. Februar 2012)

schönes ding


----------



## Jumpstumper (23. Februar 2012)

trab schrieb:


>



Wow, tolles Teil, einer meiner Lieblingsrahmen vom Stumpi


----------



## InoX (23. Februar 2012)

MIr gefällt das Bontrager sehr gut. Farben sind immer gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumpstumper (23. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> MIr gefällt das Bontrager sehr gut. Farben sind immer gut



Das Rahmenset gefällt mir auch sehr, den Rest find ich optisch leider nur suboptimal...aber sehr feine Basis


----------



## Lance_01 (24. Februar 2012)




----------



## Crimson_ (24. Februar 2012)

Sieht gelungen aus! Gefällt mir gut, nur der Spacerturm muss weg. Und mit den Reifen gehts auch sicherlich nicht ins Gelände.


----------



## Lance_01 (25. Februar 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sieht gelungen aus! Gefällt mir gut, nur der Spacerturm muss weg. Und mit den Reifen gehts auch sicherlich nicht ins Gelände.



Ja, hast recht, möchte nur die 1. Ausfahrt abwarten!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Februar 2012)

Ich bin ja ein Freund von viel Sattelüberhöhung, aber das Fahrgefühl muss dazu auch passen. Die Optik ist ein nettes Schmankerl dazu


----------



## Jumpstumper (25. Februar 2012)

Lance_01 schrieb:


> Was sagt Ihr zu dem?



sieht irgendwie wie ein cd Hooligan oder Klapprad aus durch die Überhöhung und das dadurch optisch eher tief liegende Rahmendreieck aus...


----------



## Lance_01 (25. Februar 2012)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> sieht irgendwie wie ein cd Hooligan oder Klapprad aus durch die Überhöhung und das dadurch optisch eher tief liegende Rahmendreieck aus...


 
Ist ein Klapprad, hinter der Kurbel ist die Verriegelung!


----------



## der Steelman (3. März 2012)




----------



## RetroRider (16. März 2012)

Foto aus dem letzten Sommer:


----------



## Ianus (17. März 2012)

Frühling ist da und dann darf der alte Sack auch wieder ins Freie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumpstumper (18. März 2012)

Ianus schrieb:


> Frühling ist da und dann darf der alte Sack auch wieder ins Freie[/url]



Ganz schön dreist dieses zeitlose Gefährt als alten Sack zu bezeichnen...


----------



## SPREECITYRIDER (18. März 2012)

@Ianus
Schön das du den "alten Sack" noch Spazierfahrten gönnst.
Bist ja Einer, der wenigen der seine Alten noch raus lässt.


----------



## Raze (18. März 2012)

Ianus schrieb:


> Frühling ist da und dann darf der alte Sack auch wieder ins Freie



Hallo,

ich denke, Ianus hat mit "alter Sack" nicht das wunderschöne Fahrrad gemeint.

Schönen Abend

raze


----------



## bassplayer (22. März 2012)

Seit heute und dank diesem Forum fahre ich auch Starrgabel:
Das Bike ist nix besonderes, Conway Alu-Rahmen, Surly 1x1 Gabel, durchgehend Deore.

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-13448030/Seitenansicht_nachher.jpg.html


EDIT: das Einbinden des Fotos wollte nicht so richtig, daher sicherheitshalber als Link.


----------



## RagazziFully (23. März 2012)




----------



## ThomasBS (23. März 2012)

schönes und schlichtes Giant. Würde nur die Züge kürzen und das Kabel vom Tacho am Zug/Bremsleitung entlang herunterwickeln.


----------



## bergquelle (30. März 2012)

Tolles Rad. Das würde ich auch nehmen. Sogar farblich passt alles. Gabel und Stütze finde ich sehr harmonisch. Und die gelben Beschriftungen verteilen sich gleichmäßig. Und die silbernen Teile fügen sich auch schön in das Gesamtbild.
Was ist den das für ein Rizelpaket? Vielleicht könnte man die Kurbel wegen der Rahmenlackierung noch in eine schwarze XT tauschen?


----------



## RagazziFully (30. März 2012)

Danke.. ja die Komponenten sind alle noch original Jahrgang '07, da könnte man was tun. Die LX Kurbel is wahrlich keine Schönheit, die Laufräder sind auch Klopper billigster Machart.. Deore, DT Champion.. Die Kassette is ne Ultegra..

Ist auch nicht eben leicht mit 10,8 kg so wie es da steht..


----------



## bergquelle (30. März 2012)

Also ich persönlich finde ja die schwarzen Crossrides schön. Die wären an dem Rad wohl sogar ein gewichtsmäßiges Upgrade, sind glaube ich gut steif, passen zu den restlichen Teilen und die findet man auch mal bei Ebay ganz günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergquelle (30. März 2012)




----------



## RagazziFully (31. März 2012)

Sehr schön.. Starr + Felgenbremse ist einfach am schönsten. Falls dir mal langweilig ist und du 350 über hast könntest du noch die Ritchey Carbongabel einbauen


----------



## bergquelle (31. März 2012)

Hab die Gabel erst vorgestern eingebaut! Die Ritchey wäre auch schön gewesen, aber die ist zu breit für das Steuerrohr.


----------



## RagazziFully (31. März 2012)

Was ist das, eine Kinesis Maxlight?


----------



## bergquelle (31. März 2012)

Steinbach Superlight II, wiegt so 600 gramm und fährt sich toll - vor allem auch im Vergleich zu der Stahlgabel, die vorher dran war. Hier kann man sie finden http://www.steinbach-bike.com/index.php?page=gabel .


----------



## RagazziFully (31. März 2012)

bergquelle schrieb:


> Steinbach Superlight II, wiegt so 600 gramm und fährt sich toll



Ja die wäre was für mein anderes HT welches auch wieder starr werden soll. Leider gibts die nur in 410mm, das ist mir zu flach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (31. März 2012)

1992, 1994 und 1996....


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

Ianus schrieb:


> 1992, 1994 und 1996....



Die sind halt einfach geil und blenden einen richtig!


----------



## a.nienie (2. April 2012)

3xklein = wow!


----------



## waldwild (7. April 2012)

bergquelle schrieb:


>







> Starr + Felgenbremse ist einfach am schönsten



Wo er Recht hat...


----------



## gtbiker (7. April 2012)

So schauts aus! 





@bergquelle: Immer schön auf die Kette achten


----------



## Ianus (8. April 2012)

gtbiker schrieb:


> @bergquelle: Immer schön auf die Kette achten



Adlerauge


----------



## bergquelle (11. April 2012)

Ianus schrieb:


> Adlerauge



Wollte die Kette fürs Foto schön ordentlich aufs große KB machen und hab geschlampt. Ist mir erst vorm Laptop aufgefallen und dachte, es fällt vielleicht nicht auf - aber war ja eigentlich klar.


----------



## Isar2 (12. April 2012)

Dann häng ich jetzt ein Bild meines alten rades auch mal rein !


----------



## bergquelle (12. April 2012)

Schicker Fuchs & schönes Bild. Gibt es noch mehr davon?


----------



## gtbiker (12. April 2012)

Danke 













Soweit mal noch 3 Bildchen. Richtiges Bild vom Rad gibts es erst wenn das Rad wirklich fertig ist, so wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (12. April 2012)

Das letzte Bild ist sehr gut. Tolle Atmosphäre


----------



## eddy 1 (12. April 2012)

jepp das dritte foto einfach geil


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. April 2012)

Auch das erste Bild kann sich sehen lassen! Das zweite übrigens auch!


----------



## msony (14. April 2012)

Alte Eisen.


----------



## bergquelle (14. April 2012)

@gtbiker: die Fotos gefallen mir alle richtig gut. Das Gegenteil von Kellerwandhintergrund. Der Nebel hat wirklich was - lange darauf gewartet?

@msony: Schick. 
Sind da zwei Sattelklemmen am Rad?


----------



## msony (14. April 2012)

Nein,der unter ist ein Gegenhalter für den Bremszug.


----------



## gtbiker (15. April 2012)

@bergquelle: Danke, direkt morgens reingefahren und 6,5h darin bewegt.
@msony: Schönes Rad!


----------



## msony (15. April 2012)

Danke dir,deins ist aber auch sehr schön und dezent.
Und die Bilder,echt klasse!!


----------



## Jumpstumper (15. April 2012)

@msony: Wow, ein echt tolles Rahmen-Gabelset, farblich umwerfend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (15. April 2012)

Jaja, die alten ollen Kisten


----------



## MirkoR (18. April 2012)

Hier mal mein Rad  Handy leider unscharf...


----------



## eddy 1 (18. April 2012)

Schicker Sattel 
Die Gabel sticht farblich etwas heraus


----------



## MirkoR (18. April 2012)

Mein Arsch passt drauf  Marathon wohlfühl sozusagen!


----------



## flori1710 (19. April 2012)

hefra schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]


 wie zufrieden bist du mit deiner gabel? ich bin am überlegen ob auch mal auf starr umstellen soll...unten mein bike was denkst du?


----------



## hefra (19. April 2012)

Die Gabel baut halt recht tief. Das muss man mögen oder man kommt mit der Gabel nicht klar. Ansonsten ist die Gabel super. Dämpft ordentlich was weg, im Gegensatz zu der Saso die ich vorher hatte. 
Nur ein stabiler Schnellspanner ist Pflicht, sonst sitzt das Rad nicht richtig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bassplayer (19. April 2012)

@hefra: welcher Vortrieb Rahmen ist das? Der Vortrieb Hardtail Pro? Oder der Carbon?
http://www.bike-components.de/index...7b1fe4ced2cc820b3&limit=&filter_id=174&order=

Ich überlege mir nämlich, den Rahmen Hardtail Pro zu kaufen und eine Salsa Cromoto einzubauen (die hat 425 mm Einbauhöhe). Die Vortrieb Alu-Starrgabel hat ja immerhin 440 mm.

Ist das Fahrverhalten bei deiner 410 mm Gabel sehr "nervös" bzw. glaubst du, dass 15 mm mehr viel ausmachen?

Grüße
bassplayer


----------



## Flanschbob (20. April 2012)

bassplayer schrieb:


> @hefra: welcher Vortrieb Rahmen ist das? Der Vortrieb Hardtail Pro? Oder der Carbon?
> http://www.bike-components.de/index...7b1fe4ced2cc820b3&limit=&filter_id=174&order=
> 
> Ich überlege mir nämlich, den Rahmen Hardtail Pro zu kaufen und eine Salsa Cromoto einzubauen (die hat 425 mm Einbauhöhe). Die Vortrieb Alu-Starrgabel hat ja immerhin 440 mm.
> ...




ich hab mir den vortrieb hardtail sl rahmen (2012er modell) bestellt, zusammen mit der salsa cromoto. die geo der rahmen ist ja fast gleich, von daher sollte sich das ergebnis ähnlich verhalten wie deine geplante kombination.

wenn der rahmen endlich mal kommt (was laut bike-components diese woche geschehen soll) werd ich das zuammengebaute rad hier reinstellen und auch was zum fahrverhalten schreiben.


----------



## a.nienie (20. April 2012)

schon mal über die surly instigator gabel nachgedacht? die ist etwas länger (einbauhöhe 447 mm). hat leider disc und canti sockel.
schwerer als die cromoto dürfte sie aber nicht sein.


----------



## bassplayer (20. April 2012)

Flanschbob, du wirst hier ja ohnehin Bilder posten (müssen) 

Bin schon sehr gespannt! Der Hardtail SL (2012er) ist laut Bike Components aber für 450 mm Einbauhöhe gedacht, da kommt die Cromoto mit 425 sehr gut hin, wenn man um den Sag korrigiert.
Ich wollte ja eigentlich lieber Felgenbremsen verbauen, daher ist der SL Rahmen vielleicht nicht der Richtige für mich. Beim normalen Hardtail Pro Rahmen sind ja 465 mm Einbauhöhe / 440 mm starr empfohlen. Da läge die Salsa Cromoto leider 15 mm drunter. Die Surly Instigator ist eine Überlegung wert, sie läge 7 mm über der Empfehlung. Ist halt die Frage, ob eine Abweichung nach oben oder nach untern besser ist...

Der absolute Glücksfall wäre natürlich, wenn Vortrieb auch ein 2012er Modell vom Hardtail Pro rausbringt, der dann die gleiche Geometrie wie der neue SL hat. Ich rufe bei BC mal an, ob da was in der Planung ist.

Grüße
bassplayer


----------



## hefra (21. April 2012)

Mein Rahmen ist der 2012er SL Disc only. 

An meinem Bergamont hatte ich erst eine 440er Saso und bin dann auch die WCS umgestiegen.








Das Fahrverhalten hat sich deutlich verbessert! Mit der Saso fühlte es sich etwas nach Traktor an und die Kurvenfahrten waren wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Mit der WCS ging es gut um die Ecken und war nicht mehr knallhart. Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich mit dem Rahmen auch nie mit Federgabel um die Ecken kam. 100mm ging gar nicht und auch 80mm war schon zu gemütlich.


----------



## Keks_nascher (21. April 2012)

Nix besonderes, aber ich poste das Radon trotzdem einmal.





Schul/Stadtrad. Keine hochwertigen Teile. Komplett Deore (außer Umwerfer, der ist SLX). Conti Town  & Country und Surly Instigator. Fährt sich ganz gut 

Der Übergang Steuerrohr -> Gabel ist halt hässlich. Aber der Aufbau sollte möglichst günstig sein, da kann ich dann schon drüber hinwegsehen.


----------



## MrMoustache (5. Mai 2012)

Sooo, eben ist mein neues Starrad fertig geworden, ******** leicht und ein Garant für Spass 
Hab zwar keine Waage, schätze aber auf ca 8,5kg und das für unter 500 Euro! Danke an die Inspirationen hier im Forum und an die Leute, die mir ihre Teile verkauft haben.
Und für die, die es bemerkt haben, ja der Schaltzug wird noch gekürzt 
Brauch auch noch eine längere Sattelstütze, sitz wie auf nem dirtrad...
Das davor ist übrigens meine Straßenrakete, nich leicht aber auch starr und rollt!


----------



## MrMoustache (6. Mai 2012)

Jut, auf Anfrage noch mehr (leider beschissene Handy- ) bilder von der grünen Rakete 
Da war es noch nich ganz fertig, mittlerweile ist ein Thomson vorbau drauf und der "Turm" drauf ist weg. Außerdem steckt jetzt die Rohloff drin


----------



## Jumpstumper (6. Mai 2012)

MrMoustache schrieb:


> Jut, auf Anfrage noch mehr (leider beschissene Handy- ) bilder von der grünen Rakete
> Da war es noch nich ganz fertig, mittlerweile ist ein Thomson vorbau drauf und der "Turm" drauf ist weg. Außerdem steckt jetzt die Rohloff drin



Ganz ehrlich...... das Ding geht für mich gar net, das ist sooooooo schön, würd ich mir nur ins Zimmer hängen statt zu verschrammen... optisch für mich ein Genuss!!!


----------



## Ianus (6. Mai 2012)

Ganz ehrlich, die Bilder sind ein Zumutung......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (8. Mai 2012)

von letzter woche


----------



## rondell (14. Mai 2012)

vom gestrigen Ausflug


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Mai 2012)

stramme uebersetzung...


----------



## hhninja81 (16. Mai 2012)

Habe jetzt auch was Starres... Bike für alles!


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Mai 2012)

Sehr lecker, das Drössiger! Ich sag mal so, ohne Farbtupfer an den Felgen wär´s ganz optimal!


----------



## woipadinga (20. Mai 2012)

Von welchem Hersteller ist den die Gabel?
ansonsten schönes Rad!


----------



## hhninja81 (20. Mai 2012)

Es ist diese Gabel:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Heli-Bikes-C...s=63&clkid=8544969418319949812#ht_1936wt_1293

@FlowinFlo

Ich habe die Decals mal abgepult und einen schwarzen Sattel montiert. Sieht gleich viel besser aus 

Danke


----------



## eddy 1 (20. Mai 2012)

Alternativ exotic bei eBay u.k.
Etwas billiger


----------



## woipadinga (21. Mai 2012)

@ hhninaja, danke, für den link meinst verkraftet die Gabel 100kg fahrergewicht?
@ eddy hast du da schon bestellt? preis ist echt gut!
grüße, a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (21. Mai 2012)

woipadinga schrieb:


> @ hhninaja, danke, für den link meinst verkraftet die Gabel 100kg fahrergewicht?
> @ eddy hast du da schon bestellt? preis ist echt gut!
> grüße, a



bisher ja....

Was bei der Gabel sehr angenehm ist, sie ist komplett clean!


----------



## ohneworte (21. Mai 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> bisher ja....


Hi Marcus!


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Marcus!



Moin Jens!


----------



## eddy 1 (21. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre die exotic  450er 
seit 2 Jahren 1a empfehlenswert
Kumpel die 470er auch sehr zu Frieden 

Die ist in natura auch pechschwarz kommt auf den Aktionen manchmal bräunlich rüber


Ich glaube es ist die selbe wie die von Helibikes


----------



## woipadinga (23. Mai 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> bisher ja....


geht ja nix über 0,1t!
Dann probier ich denn Spaß doch auch mal.
Werd mir das ganze allerdings auch von der Insel schicken lassen. 
Wirken für mich auch identisch und bei meine derzeitigen Kontostand verkraft ich die Decals
Danke für die Infos,
a


----------



## eddy 1 (23. Mai 2012)

Die fallen fast von selbst ab,vor allem gibt's die exotic in verschiedenen Längen
Meine 450er wog gekürzt um die 860g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (23. Mai 2012)

nee 42.5er Exotic Alu mit Cantis





und eine 46.5er Exotic Alu





Bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden.

Hier die Seite vom eBay Händler.


----------



## Flanschbob (26. Mai 2012)

hier mal mein neuer aufbau, ein mischung aus neuem rahmen, gabel, einigen neuen teilen und einem großteil der komponenten meines alten mtbs. leider ist es recht trocken in letzter zeit, deshalb ist es noch viel zu sauber. die salsa cromoto sieht recht dürr aus in dem alu-rahmen, aus fahrerperspektive sieht es aber gut aus. die bremse ist mit 203/185 ziemlich overkill, dafür muss der eine finger am hebel nie wirklich schwer arbeiten.







aus dem alten mtb hab ich mit hilfe der guten alten restekiste ein ssp stadtrad gebastelt. die kette kommt vlt noch kürzer, die übersetzung steht noch nicht ganz fest.


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Mai 2012)

Sehr hübsch! Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass die Cromoto eine wirklich gute Gabel ist, also völlig egal, ob sie perfekt zum dicken Steuerrohr passt oder nicht. 
Was aber gut zu wissen wäre, welche maximale Scheibengröße für die Gabel zulässig ist. Ich fand noch keine Info, fahre meine mit 180 und habe Bedenken, dass 203 etwas zu viel sein könnte.


Gruß
Flo


----------



## Flanschbob (26. Mai 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sehr hübsch! Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass die Cromoto eine wirklich gute Gabel ist, also völlig egal, ob sie perfekt zum dicken Steuerrohr passt oder nicht.
> Was aber gut zu wissen wäre, welche maximale Scheibengröße für die Gabel zulässig ist. Ich fand noch keine Info, fahre meine mit 180 und habe Bedenken, dass 203 etwas zu viel sein könnte.
> 
> 
> ...




ich habe leider auch keine infos zur maximalen scheibengröße gefunden. wenn ich vorne bei viel grip voll reinlange flext die gabel schon merkbar, allerdings weniger als eine leichte federgabel bei 160mm (manitou skareb). ich hab mir einfach gedacht, dass ich hier kein alu + magnesium habe, sondern 1100g stahl (bei dem preis der gabel hoffentlich guten stahl in guter verarbeitung). bei meinen gut 80kg gewicht ist die belastung auch nicht allzu groß und bei normalem fahren flext sie kaum.


----------



## pohlrobert1968 (26. Mai 2012)

GT Avalanche


----------



## a.nienie (29. Mai 2012)

vortieb: gut
gt: besser


----------



## jay-bee (2. Juni 2012)

so, hier mal meine trainingsfeile, frisch aufgebaut 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## darkbiker90 (6. Juni 2012)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Alternativ exotic bei eBay u.k.
> Etwas billiger



Kommt bei der noch Zoll drauf, oder geht die so durch? Ohne wäre die nämlich echt interessant, suche schon eine Weile nach einer günstigeren Alternative zur Heli-Bikes Comp


----------



## eddy 1 (6. Juni 2012)

Uk ist Eu also direkt bis vor die haustüre     
Ohne Zoll  natürlich


----------



## darkbiker90 (6. Juni 2012)

Besten Dank für die Info! Dann wirds die für mein Trainingsbike demnächst wohl mal werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bassplayer (17. Juni 2012)

Vorher:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15659162/Conway.jpg

Nachher: (gerade auf "Sommerreifen")










(neu: Gabel, Lenker, Vorbau, Avid SD7 Bremsen, Sattel, SLX Schalthebel, Avid Bremshebel, XT Schaltwerk, Deore Kassette, XT Umwerfer, Kette, Innenlager)

Grüße
bassplayer


----------



## trin122 (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Mein erstes Leichtbauprojekt mit "Luft nach unten". Zusammengestellt aus der Restekiste und vielen Schnäppchen. Knapp unter 10kg für unter 500. Das Rahmen und Gabel zusammen passen war nur Glück...


----------



## daniel_ (2. Juli 2012)

bis auf das hirschgeweih ja ganz nett, das sieht furchtbar aus


----------



## eddy 1 (2. Juli 2012)

Gefällt mir auch ganz gut
Weißer Vorbau und Hörnchen passen nicht


----------



## Maxilainen (12. Juli 2012)

Möchte mir ein 29er mit Starrgabel aufbauen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Niner-Starrgabel? Welche Alternativen wären in 29" ins Auge zu fassen? (Die Ritchey WCS Carbon gibt es ja leider nicht in 29".)


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Juli 2012)

Maxilainen schrieb:


> Möchte mir ein 29er mit Starrgabel aufbauen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Niner-Starrgabel? Welche Alternativen wären in 29" ins Auge zu fassen? (Die Ritchey WCS Carbon gibt es ja leider nicht in 29".)



Hauptsächlich im 29er SSP-Thread gibt es einige Beispiele an Alternativen und verbauten Niner-Gabeln.
Technisch macht die Niner keinerlei Porbleme - für manche allerdings optische.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Juli 2012)

Die von On-One ist hübsch, leicht und dazu recht günstig. Hätte ich auch genommen, mich dann aber für was gefedertes entschieden.

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FOOOCAR29RACE/on_one_carbon_29er_race_fork


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Juli 2012)

ICh find die niner gabel einfach wunderschön. Für mich passt es einfach und der übergang steuerrohr gabel ist perfekt.

Das fahrverhalten ebenfalls top!!!!


----------



## Jumpstumper (12. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ICh find die niner gabel einfach wunderschön. Für mich passt es einfach und der übergang steuerrohr gabel ist perfekt.
> 
> Das fahrverhalten ebenfalls top!!!!



Kurz: GEIL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (12. Juli 2012)

> Für mich passt es einfach und der übergang steuerrohr gabel ist perfekt.


Es geht ja nicht nur um den Übergang, auch der Rest muss passen, die schönen schlanken (runden) Stahlrohre, und dann diese wuchtige (eckige) Gabel.

Neee, ist nicht so mein Fall.... eine schöne Pace / DT wäre mir da lieber...


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Juli 2012)

bei DT musst du aber damit rechnen, dass sie anfängt zu flattern bei unebenheiten oder beim bremsen...darum hab ich auch keine DT swiss genommen. 

Ansonsten ist die DT swiss sicher ne alternative und auch günstiger.


----------



## a.nienie (13. Juli 2012)

Maxilainen schrieb:


> Möchte mir ein 29er mit Starrgabel aufbauen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Niner-Starrgabel? Welche Alternativen wären in 29" ins Auge zu fassen? (Die Ritchey WCS Carbon gibt es ja leider nicht in 29".)



ritchey pro carbon 29 macht auch einen guten eindruck.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (13. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ICh find die niner gabel einfach wunderschön. Für mich passt es einfach und der übergang steuerrohr gabel ist perfekt.
> 
> Das fahrverhalten ebenfalls top!!!!



 absolut genial


----------



## Tutnurgut (13. Juli 2012)

Ich auch....


----------



## InoX (14. Juli 2012)

Bestimmt ein sehr schönes Rad aber man sieht leider nicht viel davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (14. Juli 2012)

jep, absolut michts....


----------



## Frorider86 (14. Juli 2012)

Aloha,

da ich vorhabe mir ein "Speedbike" (MTB mit schnellen Reifen) aufzubauen, ich aber null Erfahrungen in dem Bereich habe was Carbon Starrgabeln betrifft, wende ich mich hier an euch, da ich mal annehme hier gibt es reichlich Erfahrungen  
Sollte euch ein bessere Thread fÃ¼r meine Frage bekannt sein, bitte um Info 

Also was suche ich!?
- leicht gebogen, kein "Rohrdesign" bzw. ovaler Querschnitt
- only discmount
- Carbonlook/Schwarz
- Alu/Stahlschaft
- EinbauhÃ¶he vergleichbar mind. 80mm Federgabel
- Preis bis max 350-400â¬

Welchen Hersteller kann/darf man empfehlen? Welche kommen in Frage? Worauf muss ich achten?

Vielen Dank fÃ¼r die Hilfe im voraus

EDIT: Evtl mit 15mm Steckachse!?


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juli 2012)

Guck mal ein paar Posts über dir


----------



## Frorider86 (14. Juli 2012)

Habe den kompletten Thread bereits Bildertechnisch überflogen, konnte da aber als Laie keinen "Trend", was Hersteller etc betrifft, erkennen
Damit der Thread hier nicht damit zugemüllt wird, bitte auch gerne per PN


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juli 2012)

"Die von On-One ist hübsch, leicht und dazu recht günstig. Hätte ich  auch genommen, mich dann aber für was gefedertes entschieden.

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FOOOCAR2...29er_race_fork "

"ritchey pro carbon 29 macht auch einen guten eindruck."

"ICh find die niner gabel einfach wunderschön. Für mich passt es einfach und der übergang steuerrohr gabel ist perfekt.

Das fahrverhalten ebenfalls top!!!!"


----------



## Frorider86 (14. Juli 2012)

Urgs mist...ganz vergessen zu erwähnen:
Kein 29" Bike!!! Bike.
Aber ein guter Einwand eine 29er Gabel zu nehmen. Sollten dann auf jeden Fall mit der EBH hinhauen!?
Btw: Rahmen wird bisher der On One Carbon XC Whippet


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juli 2012)

Ja dann hast du doch eine riesen Auswahl?!


----------



## Tutnurgut (15. Juli 2012)

Hast ja recht.Nehmen wir mal diese.Für den Cruiser suche ich noch `ne Stahl oder Titangabel in 450mm Einbauhöhe!...und wie setzt man eigentlich so große Bilder hier rein?Viel Spaß damit....


----------



## Tutnurgut (16. Juli 2012)

Tutnurgut schrieb:


> Hast ja recht.Nehmen wir mal diese.Für den Cruiser suche ich noch `ne Stahl oder Titangabel in 450mm Einbauhöhe!...und wie setzt man eigentlich so große Bilder hier rein?Viel Spaß damit....




Hier nochmal ein Bild von dem Mounti von `nem Kumpel von mir.Ist `n Hitemp und soll verkauft werden.Keine 500 Km.Ich kann es nicht fassen.Ein echtes Flugzeug,mir aber irgendwie zu klein.


----------



## Lance_01 (20. August 2012)

Ich versuchs nochmals, irgendwie sind bei meinem vorigen Einträgen die Fotos abhanden gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (20. August 2012)

Vielleicht gelöscht weil dackelschneider


----------



## onkel_doc (20. August 2012)

hab ich meins schon reingemacht???


----------



## Lance_01 (20. August 2012)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht gelöscht weil dackelschneider


 
Kann sein, gg, sind aktuell eh nicht mehr drauf! Rennt jetzt auf Furious Fred.


----------



## zuki (20. August 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hab ich meins schon reingemacht???



Das Bike hat ein Hammerpotential.

Die Gabel alleine ist aber schon das grausamste Design. Aber zu dem feinen Bike passt dieser klobige Besen rein gar nicht.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (20. August 2012)

@onkel doc

das Bike ist richtig geil, obwohl ich eigentlich keine 29er mag. was fährst du für ne Übersetzung ? Die Kurbel sieht so  aus 

VG
Marco


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. August 2012)

Na hier darf´s dann auch nochmal rein...

_-inzwischen verkauft- _


----------



## onkel_doc (21. August 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> @onkel doc
> 
> das Bike ist richtig geil, obwohl ich eigentlich keine 29er mag. was fährst du für ne Übersetzung ? Die Kurbel sieht so  aus
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Ich fahr 24/36 und hinten ist ne 9-fach 34er kassette.

Ja ja, wegen der gabel muss ich mir noch so manches anhören.
Vo, fahrferhalten her ist sie aber eben top.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (21. August 2012)

Hmm, ja dachte ich mir so halber, ich fahre (allerdings am 26er) ne 22/36er Kombi mit ner 32er Kassette und da sieht die Kurbel ähnlich aus.

Danke.
VG
marco


----------



## Metrum (21. August 2012)

Dann will ich auch noch. Vorn kommt noch ne Bremse dran, falls wieder einer meckern will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (22. August 2012)

Mir persönlich gefällt der Mix von onkeldoc  aus Stahlrahmen und 9er-Carbongabel mit den neuen Parts sehr. 

Das Bike sieht schnell aus und fährt sicher auch so.


----------



## onkel_doc (22. August 2012)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Mir persönlich gefällt der Mix von onkeldoc  aus Stahlrahmen und 9er-Carbongabel mit den neuen Parts sehr.
> 
> Das Bike sieht schnell aus und fährt sicher auch so.



danke dir für die blumen. Jemand dem mein style gefällt.
Ich finds einfach easy stahl mit carbon zu mixen.

Und ja, mir gefällts auch bestens. Schnell ist es eh
Leider hat das toad noch kein rennen gesehen. Möchte ja immer mind einmal pro jahr mein stahl einsetzen.

Hoffe doch es klappt noch dieses jahr.

Ein neues stahlprojekt hat sich gerade in meinem kopf eingebrannt.
SOBRE Dad 29 rahmen...entlacken und schön aufbaun.

Brauch was um über den winter zu kommen

greets jens


----------



## zuki (22. August 2012)

Bei meiner leisen Kritik ging es ja nicht um die Materialien. Sondern, dass der Rahmen und alle anderen Teile schöne, organische Formen hat und die Gabel dagegen wie ein Brett wirkt.

Aber wie man sieht: Ich bin nicht repräsentativ.


----------



## onkel_doc (22. August 2012)

@Zuki

Ich würde dich nie kritisieren.
Jeder kann seine meinung frei kundtun...auch du ohne dass ich ihn gleich zerfleische.

Die niner polarisiert eben schon bischen. Man hat sie gern oder eben nicht.


----------



## zuki (22. August 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> @Zuki


----------



## ohneworte (23. August 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Bei meiner leisen Kritik ging es ja nicht um die Materialien. Sondern, dass der Rahmen und alle anderen Teile schöne, organische Formen hat und die Gabel dagegen wie ein Brett wirkt.
> 
> Aber wie man sieht: Ich bin nicht repräsentativ.



Ich bin da auch Deiner Meinung und habe es auch schon kundgetan ohne auf die Ignore-Liste von Jens zu kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (24. August 2012)

Die Meinung haben einige im Laberfaden kundgetan. Ich Finde beides im Einzelnen immer noch besser aber ich gewöhne mich dran. 

Ich hätte die Gabel gerne an meinem XTC aber die ist doch etwas teuer. Schade dass es keine 29er Alugabeln gibt die für eine 15mm Achse gebaut sind. Fällt euch da noch was ein? eine deutlich preiswertere Carbonvariante wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit. Tapered sollte sie auch sein... bleibt also eigentlich nur die Niner RDO oder?


----------



## Crimson_ (24. August 2012)

Die hier http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FOOOCAR29RACE/on_one_carbon_29er_race_fork und ein anderes VR. Kommt immernoch billiger als die Niner.


----------



## NOXY (4. September 2012)

Hier mein Racer....mit 7,48 KG....Berner MC2 Selbstaufbau


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. September 2012)

Jungfernfahrt..


----------



## Metrum (4. September 2012)

Sehr schöne Jungfer, Marco! 
Zum Glück gibts Sattelstützen die länger als das Sitzrohr sind!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. September 2012)

Da paßt die Gabel rein! Hübscher Aufbau.

Nur: Wieso solch eine winzige Rahmenhöhe? Hast Du so lange Beine im Vergleich zum Rest, verbaut Niner übermäßig lange Oberrohre, oder wolltest Du extrem kurz sitzen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2012)

ich find es gut!


----------



## Metrum (4. September 2012)

@ Geisterfahrer, es war sicherlich ein Schnäppchen, ein glücklicher Umstand, eine einmalige Möglichkeit, .... und den Rest musste dann die Stütze erledigen! 
Ich finde es aber trotzdem sehr schön!


----------



## onkel_doc (4. September 2012)

denke der trend geht zu kompakteren stellungen auf dem bike. Diese streckbänke mit den langen oberrohren sind vorbei. Da ergibt sich eben manchmal so nen rahmengeo, wo man dann ne längere stütze braucht. 

Ist bei mir auch so mit den 29er.

Füher bin ich 21" rahmen gefahren und hat gepasst. Mitlerweile fahre ich 18,5" rahmen oder 19".


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. September 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich find es gut!







Metrum schrieb:


> @ Geisterfahrer, es war sicherlich ein Schnäppchen, ein glücklicher Umstand, eine einmalige Möglichkeit, .... und den Rest musste dann die Stütze erledigen!
> Ich finde es aber trotzdem sehr schön!






Metrum schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Jungfer, Marco!
> Zum Glück gibts Sattelstützen die länger als das Sitzrohr sind!



Du Sack.... 



Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Da paßt die Gabel rein! Hübscher Aufbau.
> 
> Nur: Wieso solch eine winzige Rahmenhöhe? Hast Du so lange Beine im Vergleich zum Rest, verbaut Niner übermäßig lange Oberrohre, oder wolltest Du extrem kurz sitzen?



Man muss es live sehen... Das ist ein 608mm OR bei 420mm Sitzrohr.
Ninertypisch!
Größentechnisch alles im Lot  -   passt wie A... auf Eimer.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (5. September 2012)

Die ham doch alle keine Ahnung. Das muss so. Wurde auch schon gefragt ob ich ein Dirtbike mit langer Stütze fahre (damals noch das Giant XTC Composite ausm Album). Musst einfach nur nicken, grinsen und sie aufm dem Trail verheizen. dann stellt keiner mehr dumme Fragen.


----------



## onkel_doc (5. September 2012)

dass wir gewisse jungs aufm trail verheizen versteht sich von selbst

Das seh ich auch immer an den rennen...fully heist nicht immer gleich schneller bergab...

Und wenn wir dann mal mit nem fully unterwegs sind wird die geschwindigkeit beängstigend


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Die ham doch alle keine Ahnung. Das muss so. Wurde auch schon gefragt ob ich ein Dirtbike mit langer Stütze fahre



Das ist mir sogar schon beim Fusion passiert, bei dem der Stützenauszug geringer war als beim F700. Und das Beste: der Kommentar kam von Polizisten  (die musste ich dann aber nicht noch verheizen).


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. September 2012)

Lustig, wie sich hier einige gleich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, außer dem Eigentümer des Rades, an den die Frage gerichtet war, und der sie nicht nur verstanden, sondern auch vernünftig beantwortet hat.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (5. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hab ich meins schon reingemacht???



gibts die Gabel auch für ein altes 26" Rad ?
Habe bis jetzt nur für 29er gefunden !
Falls ja woher bekomme ich die 

DAnke vorab


----------



## onkel_doc (5. September 2012)

nein, die gibts nur für 29er...


----------



## zuki (5. September 2012)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> gibts die Gabel auch für ein altes 26" Rad ?



Ich werde wirklich alt. Jetzt heißt es schon ALTES 26" Rad...

Der Name Niner ist bei dem Hersteller Programm. Die werden auch für neue 26 Zoll Räder nichts anbieten...


----------



## InoX (5. September 2012)

Die Gabel könnte passen wenn man eine 120er ersetzen will. Da sollte die Einbauhöhe mit dem Sag hinkommen.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (6. September 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ich werde wirklich alt. Jetzt heißt es schon ALTES 26" Rad...
> 
> Der Name Niner ist bei dem Hersteller Programm. Die werden auch für neue 26 Zoll Räder nichts anbieten...



Ok 

Sorry ich korrigiere  
bin auch lieber mit den "alten" unterwegs..... 
Aber die Gabel hätte mir schon SEHR getaugt......

schade drum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (6. September 2012)

@RacingRalfi: 

@Inox: Die Niner hat eine Einbauhöhe von 470mm, gängige Starrgabeln für 26 Zoll CC Rahmen 445mm. Das ist schon eine starke Veränderung der Geometrie. Würde ich nicht empfehlen.


----------



## ArSt (6. September 2012)

mal wieder ein altes 26er:


----------



## InoX (6. September 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> @RacingRalfi:
> 
> @Inox: Die Niner hat eine Einbauhöhe von 470mm, gängige Starrgabeln für 26 Zoll CC Rahmen 445mm. Das ist schon eine starke Veränderung der Geometrie. Würde ich nicht empfehlen.



Da ich aber von einer 120er geredet habe passt das. dass das keinenSinn macht ist was anderes aber die Geo würde gleich bleiben


----------



## aal (7. September 2012)

ArSt schrieb:


> mal wieder ein altes 26er:



Hübsche Kurbel! 
Und auch sonst nett.
Ciao,
Alexander


----------



## bergquelle (7. September 2012)

Wird in der Stadt bewegt, mit anderen Reifen führe es aber auch schnell über Stock und Stein.


----------



## ArSt (7. September 2012)

aal schrieb:


> Hübsche Kurbel!
> Und auch sonst nett.
> Ciao,
> Alexander


 
Hi Alexander!
So eine hast Du doch auch an Deinem Nöll?
Meine ist vom Weissach Bikespyder, made by CQP aus Titan, umgearbeitet für Schlumpfgetriebe!

Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aal (7. September 2012)

Hallo Armin,
das ist ja eine wilde Kombination; sehr gelungen, wie ich finde.
Und genau, das Rad passt ja auch hier rein:




Ciao,
Alexander


----------



## ArSt (7. September 2012)

Spitze Alexander! 
Und mit dem Lenker (Breite) ist es ja fast schon wieder ein modernes Rad von heute! 

Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. September 2012)

starr gibts hier auch 





wurde auch gleich gestern in furtwangen ueber die 90er geballert... auf so einfachen strecken braucht es einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## 3cinos (27. September 2012)

Mal ein KLEINes


----------



## Dr. Faust (29. September 2012)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## thomsteff (1. Oktober 2012)

Hier mein Starrbike. 8,7kg


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Oktober 2012)




----------



## lowcostbiker (3. Oktober 2012)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


>



Hübsch


----------



## zuki (3. Oktober 2012)

Das Kona in Orange ist wirklich schön. Tolle Farbe. Das Bike hat Seele!


----------



## a.nienie (9. Oktober 2012)

26 zoll + instigator gabel?
oder ist der rahmen so groß?
kona find ich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona86 (11. Oktober 2012)

Hier mein Kona Tiki:


----------



## Keks_nascher (3. November 2012)




----------



## OldenBiker (27. November 2012)

Da ist meins hier ja genau richtig.


----------



## Metrum (27. November 2012)

Der Vorbau sieht zwar so aus als wenn du mit dem Kopf noch übers Vorderrad hinaus kommst - aber sonst sehr schön! 
Geile Farbe!!!!


----------



## Metrum (27. November 2012)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


>



He - das habe ich ja jetzt erst gesehen!!!!! Hättest ja mal ne Info geben können. Ist doch sehr schön geworden und mein geliebter Rahmen hat ein zweites Leben bekommen.


----------



## Maxilainen (27. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Der Vorbau sieht zwar so aus als wenn du mit dem Kopf noch übers Vorderrad hinaus kommst



Da würde ich gerne mal ein Bild vom Fahrer auf dem Rad sehen. Bei der Sattelüberhöhung und Vorbaulänge würden mir, glaube ich, der Rücken und die Handgelenke schon nach kurzer Zeit abfaulen... Farbe ist wirklich top!


----------



## OldenBiker (27. November 2012)

Meine Rübe ist etwa auf Höhe des Lenkers. Habe lange Arme, Beine und Oberkörper. Ich suche mal nach 'nem Foto, wie ich draufsitze.

Die Tieffliegerposition hat alledings den Nachteil, das mir bei anstrengenden Touren die Zunge soweit raushängt, das ich aufpassen muss, dass die nicht in die Speichen kommt. Sieht ganz schon blöd aus, mit 'nem Knoten in der Zunge .

Edit:

Hab ein Bild gefunden. Ist zwar ein anderes Bike, Sitzosition ist aber genauso. Der mit der gelben Flasche (die im Halter )


----------



## Maxilainen (27. November 2012)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Meine Rübe ist etwa auf Höhe des Lenkers. Habe lange Arme, Beine und Oberkörper. Ich suche mal nach 'nem Foto, wie ich draufsitze.
> 
> Die Tieffliegerposition hat alledings den Nachteil, das mir bei anstrengenden Touren die Zunge soweit raushängt, das ich aufpassen muss, dass die nicht in die Speichen kommt. Sieht ganz schon blöd aus, mit 'nem Knoten in der Zunge .
> 
> ...



Stimmt, die Position sieht gar nicht so tief und gestreckt aus. Ich habe halt mal bei einem Rennen jemanden gesehen, wo der Rücken wirklich waagerecht war und mehrere Stunden im Liegestütz kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen. Bei Deiner Größe sähe ein 29er wahrscheinlich irgendwie passender aus. Obwohl ein Kumpel von mir mit seinen 2 Metern auf seinem 29er immer noch so aussieht, wie ich es mit meinen 1,68 wahrscheinlich auf einem 24er täte...aber sorry, zurück zum Thema...


----------



## trab (1. Dezember 2012)

hy 
mein neues bike 
http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/ot/e9/ote9i1wlfnmx/medium_20121201_083055.jpg?0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michelangelo (1. Dezember 2012)

Brrrr, war das kalt. Aber immerhin Sonnenschein


----------



## Jumpstumper (1. Dezember 2012)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Da ist meins hier ja genau richtig.



Wenn die doch nur nochmal ein CX in so ner geilen farbe bringen würden, aber die letzten beiden Jahre waren ja gar nix und gibbet eigentlich für 2013 nochn CX?
aber echt heißes Teil, Prima!!


----------



## ohneworte (1. Dezember 2012)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Brrrr, war das kalt. Aber immerhin Sonnenschein



Traumhaft schön!


----------



## jaja (2. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Traumhaft schön!



ja, hat er wieder schön in den wald geschoben, gefahren werden die räder ja wohl leider nicht.


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

jaja schrieb:


> ja, hat er wieder schön in den wald geschoben, gefahren werden die räder ja wohl leider nicht.



Wenn Du Dir die Reifen anschaust wohl eher getragen!


----------



## Michelangelo (2. Dezember 2012)

immer das gleiche Klischeeeeeeeeee. 





Die Räder werden definitiv noch gefahren, allerdings rocke ich keines der alten Räder mehr ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste durchs Gelände. Kein unnötiges Risiko. 

Letzten Juni in den Chiemgauer Alpen. War zwar schön, aber starr und Cantileverbremsen in diesem Terrain muß man sich nicht mehr unbedingt antun. , vor allem wenn auch die Fahrtechnik zu wünschen übrig läßt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2012)

heute auf knapp 1000m


----------



## OldenBiker (2. Dezember 2012)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> Wenn die doch nur nochmal ein CX in so ner geilen farbe bringen würden, aber die letzten beiden Jahre waren ja gar nix und gibbet eigentlich für 2013 nochn CX?
> aber echt heißes Teil, Prima!!



Die einzigen 26er sind das Muluk und Beargrease, aber leider Fattire-Bikes (al'a Surley). Ansonsten haben die nur noch 29er.

Ich hab' wohl noch eins der letzten Ala Carte bekommen.


----------



## trab (9. Dezember 2012)

mein orange p7 noch nicht ganz fertig


----------



## trab (9. Dezember 2012)

dafür ist mein scapin  nope fertig


----------



## a.nienie (10. Dezember 2012)

das ornage sieht schon sehr gut aus.

scapin fehlt mir die frühe geburt um die rahmenform zu würdigen.


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Dezember 2012)

der rahmen vom scapin ist

leider ohne scheibenbremsenaufnahme...aber das könnte man ja sicher noch nachholen


----------



## spinner69 (11. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> heute auf knapp 1000m


 
Schaltwerk autsch ...


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Dezember 2012)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Schaltwerk autsch ...



Er hat doch keinen Hinterbau der einfedert?!
So ist zumindest die Kettenspannung ordentlich.


----------



## spinner69 (11. Dezember 2012)

Irgendwie sagen mir beinahe 30 Jahre Radsport, dass da was nicht normal aussieht 

Aber egal. Sorry für OT!


----------



## Keks_nascher (25. Dezember 2012)

Irgendwann werden dann auch mal die Bremsleitungen gekürzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Dezember 2012)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Irgendwie sagen mir beinahe 30 Jahre Radsport, dass da was nicht normal aussieht
> 
> Aber egal. Sorry für OT!



Gebe dir recht, mehr Spannung sollte nicht darauf kommen, aber kommt ja auch net. Schaltet super und Kette fällt net ab  am füllt geht so was nicht, ist klar.
Und wegen haltbarkeit ... Das hält seit nem Jahr und muss keine 15 Jahre halten.

Back Tod topic!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jan35i (16. Januar 2013)

Ich freu mich grad wie Schnitzel :-D. Hab mir die FSA Carbon Starrgabel gestern bestellt die an meinem Racebike verbaut wird.
Das fahr ich wahlweise mit 26" Laufradsatz (MTB-Bereifung) oder mit nem 28" Laufradsatz (Rennradreifen).

Wenn ich die Bilder hier sehe war es eine sehr gute Entscheidung die Gabel zu kaufen :-D. Bild folgt wenn se da ist (Liefertermin soll 13.2. sein)


----------



## spinner69 (17. Januar 2013)

FSA Carbon Gabel ... hast Du dazu einen Link?


----------



## Jan35i (17. Januar 2013)

Ups, da hab ich doch was durcheinander gebracht. Vor lauter geöffneten Tabs.

Die PRO Carbon hab ich mir geholt, sorrry für das Verwirren.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27483_Carbon-MTB-26--Disc-only-Gabel-.html


----------



## InoX (17. Januar 2013)

Hatte mich auch schon etwas gewundert.


----------



## spinner69 (17. Januar 2013)

sowas kommt vor

Danke Dir.


----------



## MirkoR (20. Januar 2013)




----------



## Isar2 (9. Februar 2013)

Starrer Stahl ==> Mein Ritchey P-Team


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Februar 2013)

Mein Low-Budget-Eisenschwein für´s übelste Mistwetter....


...geputzt wird´s erst wieder Ende April!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2013)

Cool Darf ich das fahren, wenn ich zu Besuch komme?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Februar 2013)

Logo! Du musst nur kommen, mein Gutster.....


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mein Low-Budget-Eisenschwein für´s übelste Mistwetter....
> 
> 
> ...geputzt wird´s erst wieder Ende April!
> ...



Genau so mach ich es mit dem SS crosser 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Februar 2013)

moin marco...ich hoff doch du bewegst es bis dann noch...

Nicht dass es so bis im april bleibt...


----------



## msony (28. Februar 2013)

Kona Lava Dome 1991


----------



## Tutnurgut (28. Februar 2013)

Hey msony,das Teil ist der Knaller.Das gefällt mir so gut,könnte glatt von mir sein.Hast du noch mehr so´n Stoff?

Gruß Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (28. Februar 2013)

Ein Kona Explosif in meinem Album,danke dir.


----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2013)

Ein sehr schönes Rad. Ist das RAL-Farbe?


----------



## msony (28. Februar 2013)

Nein,irgend nen Ami Lack,das Rad ist voll dunkel purple,kommt auf den Fotos immer blau.
Habe mir im Farbenladen einen Lackstift anmischen lassen,der den Farbton 2-3 trift.


----------



## Tutnurgut (1. März 2013)

Meiner vor 3 Jahren.Leider verkauft,aber es muss ja auch weitergehen.Aktuelles kommt später....


----------



## Tutnurgut (1. März 2013)

<a href="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1168281" ><img src="http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/v1/n9/v1n9llntcitb/large_Nll5.JPG?0" class="fotoalbumLikeable" data-photo-id="1168281" /></a>


----------



## Tutnurgut (1. März 2013)




----------



## Tutnurgut (1. März 2013)

Ex Nöll,einfach nur schön


----------



## andi1969 (3. März 2013)




----------



## Jesus Freak (3. März 2013)




----------



## F4B1 (4. März 2013)

Heute war endlich mal gutes Fotowetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (26. März 2013)




----------



## mi2 (26. März 2013)

seht geiler hobel  schaut spaßig aus


----------



## maddda (26. März 2013)

Jup gefällt mir auch richtig gutSehr schön zusammengestellt


----------



## nepo (26. März 2013)

Danke für die Blumen.
Ich habe noch die Griffe gegen Ritchey WCS und die riesige Kassette gegen eine 11-32er getauscht. Nach einer ersten kleinen Bergaufpassage, würde ich am liebsten gegen eine 11-28er tauschen...

Mit Tacho, Klingel (nicht hauen, ich kann einfach nicht ohne) und Pedalen kommt es jetzt auf 8.960 Gramm.
Reicht, um bergauf Rennradler zu demütigen.
Zumindest wenn es nur Sonntagsfahrer sind .

Im Vergleich zu meinem Marin aus Stahl ist das Radl halt extrem steif und ultrahandlich, ja fast schon zappelig im Wiegetritt.


----------



## MUD´doc (3. April 2013)

Oh, ein Thread der "Starr-Harten" ?!
Dann schiebe ich mein Kleinen gleich hier mit rein.



Wurde vor paar Jahren als Nur-Winter-Rad gekauft, mittlerweile ist dies Bike nicht mehr wegzudenken...


----------



## Jan35i (3. April 2013)

Endlich darf ich mein Bike hier auch posten


----------



## hhninja81 (3. April 2013)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. April 2013)




----------



## hhninja81 (3. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>



Mittlerweile hat es eine coolere Kurbel.... Das Bike bringt einfach Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (3. April 2013)

Und zwar?


----------



## hhninja81 (3. April 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Und zwar?



Habe die Noir dran gebaut


----------



## mete (4. April 2013)

Papageien-Trainingsrad ist fertig, jetzt muss nur noch die Rüsselseuche weichen und der Schneematsch verschwinden, ich hoffe mal, das geht miteinander einher.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. April 2013)

Ersatz fürs 26" Starrbike?
Gefällt mir gut!


----------



## mete (4. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ersatz fürs 26" Starrbike?



Genau, sind einfach die Teile vom 26er Flash übernommen und den Rahmen gab's als Ersatz für mein defektes von CD.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. April 2013)

Ui, verdammt schick! Wie groß ist denn das KB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lone_wolf (4. April 2013)

Sieht klasse aus!


----------



## mete (4. April 2013)

Danke, das KB hat 39T, kleiner geht bei der SRAM-Kurbel nicht. Im Prinzip sollte es aber "hier" für die meisten Hügel reichen, Berge werde ich damit eher nicht fahren. Dafür habe ich dann das federbegabelte Flash mit 3-fach vorn.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2013)

zur not kannst du den 3fach spider kaufen und ein 104mm solo blat dran schrauben (so hab ich es gemacht), oder sollte es gpx sein kannst du auch ein direkt mount solo blatt kaufen.


----------



## mete (4. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> zur not kannst du den 3fach spider kaufen und ein 104mm solo blat dran schrauben (so hab ich es gemacht), oder sollte es gpx sein kannst du auch ein direkt mount solo blatt kaufen.



Ich weiß, den entsprechenden Spider habe ich am Renn-Rad. Aber an diesem hier müssen erst einmal alte, herumliegende Teile aufgebraucht werden, daher auch noch mit X.0 9-fach.


----------



## cp3UK (4. April 2013)

Hallo,

Saison 2013 darf kommen


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (4. April 2013)

Starr - Stahl - Singlespeed


----------



## Jumpstumper (4. April 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


>



Schönes Drössiger mir sehr passender Gabel, wie oben auch beim schwarzen Transalp...muss ich mir evtl. doch nochmal überlegen???
Aber, wo ist deine bisherige XT Kurbel hin, steht die evtl. zum Verkauf, suche eine gut erhaltene 3fach Kurbel für 9fach....


----------



## RuhrRadler (5. April 2013)

Ist aus einer Laune heraus geboren worden und ein wilder mix aus Teilen von 199x-20xx und macht super viel Spaß meim fahren


----------



## mete (5. April 2013)

Meine Winterschlampe hätte ich auch noch im Angebot, rollt wie ein Sack Nüsse :


----------



## lowcostbiker (7. April 2013)

RuhrRadler schrieb:


> Ist aus einer Laune heraus geboren worden und ein wilder mix aus Teilen von 199x-20xx und macht super viel Spaß meim fahren



Hah den selben Rahmen hab ich mir vorletztes Jahr auch aus Ebay geholt. Komfortable 27,2 Stütze V-Brake oder Disc. Einzig optisch stört mich die fette Coladose als Steuerrohr. Kann man aber mit leben. 

Deines mit V-Brake gefällt mir aber auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renegado (7. April 2013)

Meine Kelly 
Wurde heute doch noch wegen zu schönem Wetter ausgeführt


----------



## hhninja81 (7. April 2013)

Sehr schön  Ich war ja ein wenig skeptisch und hatte Angst, dass es zu bunt wird...... AAAAber die Kelly ist echt legger geworden!

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Frorider86 (7. April 2013)

...die Sattelstütze lieber Schwarz, dann


----------



## Crimson_ (7. April 2013)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> ...die Sattelstütze lieber Schwarz, dann



Nee die muss schon rot, aber schade dass der Farbton nicht passt.

Gefällt mir trotzdem gut


----------



## Renegado (7. April 2013)

Stimmt, der Fahrbton ist nicht ganz genau der Selbe. Jedoch erkennt man von 1-2m kaum noch den Unterschied. Ich freue mich, dass ich überhaupt eine gefunden habe in der Farbe. Für gewöhnlich sind immer alle eloxiert.


----------



## sellyoursoul (7. April 2013)

Find ich sehr geil!
Bis auf den Sattel, der macht die ganze "Race Optik" irgendwie zunichte...

Gruß!


----------



## Renegado (7. April 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Find ich sehr geil!
> Bis auf den Sattel, der macht die ganze "Race Optik" irgendwie zunichte...
> 
> Gruß!



Finde ich auch. 
Hab nur erstmal bei Stadler ein für 25 mitgenommen um herauszufinden was ich für einen brauch.


----------



## onkel_doc (8. April 2013)

Sauber gemacht

viel spass damit...


----------



## Nordpol (16. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michelangelo (17. April 2013)

Groß und klein


----------



## Nordpol (17. April 2013)




----------



## Renegado (19. April 2013)

@Nordpol:

Gefällt mir sehr gut!

Wie schwer?


----------



## Nordpol (19. April 2013)

um die  10 1/2 kg. Abspecken könnte man da noch sehr viel...


----------



## Tutnurgut (24. April 2013)

Ich auch ich auch,Ritchey P22.Hab`ich jetzt 15 Jahre....


----------



## Tutnurgut (24. April 2013)

Totschick und tolles Album.Ich hatte auch das Modell.Ehrlich gesagt war der mir zu lang.Trotzdem gerade durch die Spuren der Handarbeit immer wieder schön anzusehen.Was wiegt er denn so wie er da steht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trab (28. April 2013)

mein orange 



[/url


----------



## bergquelle (2. Mai 2013)

Freunde des Bergradelns, hier ein aktuelles Bild meines Trek 8500 ZR.








  Das Trek wiegt 9,17 kg und soll mithilfe von 100-200 Eur ein bisschen leichter werden. Am liebsten würde ich natürlich so 180g runterkriegen. Ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, wie ich das am sinnvollsten erreichen kann. Ca. 80g könnte ich recht simpel mit den Nobby Nic Evos einsparen, die ich hier noch rumliegen hab, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand einen anderen Vorschlag für -180g bzw. -100g?



Teile (habe ich nicht einzeln gewogen, Gewichtsangaben sind aus Produktbeschreibungen etc.):



  Rahmen              Trek 8500 ZR Alu von 2006 (?)    (1540g)
  Gabel    Steinbach Superlight II (V-Brake only)   (630g ungekürzt)
  Steuersatz          Hope Std 1/8     (105g)
  Vorbau Ritchey WCS Ahead 31,8m          (112g)
  Lenker  Guizzo Carbon  (?g)
    Bar Ends              Ritchey WCS short Alu  (65g)
  Sattelklemme   Hope 36,4           (27g)
  Sattelstütze       Ritchey WCS Alu 34,9     (232g)
Sattel    Essax Oahu CR- MI Sattel            (180g)
  Spannachsen    Mounty Lite Axles          (68g)
  Naben  Hügi 240s            (?g)
Felgen Mavic XC 717 hinten (420 g), Mavic XM 317 vorne (440 g)            (860g)
Schläuche Schwalbe XX-light           (190g)
  Mäntel Nobby Nic Falt Performance 2,1              (1040g)
  Kurbel                Race Face Turbine 175mm + 2x Stronglight KB        (?g)
    Pedale  Shimano XTR     (330g)
  Kassette              Shimano XT        (?g)
  Kette             Shimano XT        (?g)
  Schaltgriffe        SRAM X.0 Gripshift         (?g)
  Umwerfer          XTR        (?g)
  Schaltwerk         X.0 blackbox 9fach medium       (194g)
Bremsen Avid Single Digit Ultimate            (360g)
  Bremshebel       Avid Speed Dial Ultimate             (160g)

Gesamt (gewogen): 9,17 kg


Vielen Dank schonmal für Antworten. (Vorschläge gerne auch per PM).


----------



## bassplayer (8. Mai 2013)

@bergquelle: Barends abschrauben.  Sehr kostengünstige Möglichkeit 65 g einzusparen!
Aber ansonsten ein echt edles Bike!


----------



## radirad (9. Mai 2013)

Schaumstoffgriffe sind - ca.60g
Dann dazu noch CB Eggbeater Pedale - 60g
dann hol dir noch Conti X-king Supersonic - 200g

und dazu wie gesagt - Hörnchen macht das ca. 380-400g.


----------



## bergquelle (9. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Tipps.
Werde ausprobieren, ob ich ohne Bar Ends klarkomme.
Die Pedale würde ich gerne dranlassen, auch wenn es da leichtere gibt. Mit dem Shimano-System komme ich super klar und der Mehrpreis für -60g ist mir zu hoch (habe aber auch noch nie CB-Pedale ausprobiert, vielleicht hauen sie mich ja um...). 
Ein Reifenwechsel auf die Supersonic wäre auch noch eine gute Diät (hatte mir auch Trab empfohlen), dabei hab ich noch Nobby Nic Evolutions hier rumfliegen. Wenn die aktuellen NN Performance runter sind, dann werde ich mal die Conti X-King Supersonic ausprobieren, das würde -70g (zu den Evos) an rotierender Masse ausmachen (falls jemand welche abzugeben hat, kann er mich anschreiben).
Außerdem habe mir aus dem Forum einen gebrauchten SLR TT-Sattel geholt.


----------



## versus (11. Mai 2013)

on one inbred ti 29 (8.7kg)




20130509_07 von ver.sus auf Flickr




20130509_06 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Mai 2013)

jetzt kanns hier auch noch rein...


----------



## KaiGreene (15. Mai 2013)

Für das Bergrennen am Samstag vorbereitet...
Gewicht 6650g


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Mai 2013)

Fett! - ähh leicht


----------



## ThomasBS (20. Mai 2013)

BenÃ¶tige bitte mal eure Hilfe beim Finden einer passenden Stargabel mit einer EinbauhÃ¶he von ~460mm +-10mm. Hat einer von euch eine Bezugsquelle fÃ¼r bezahlbare Gabeln (<150â¬)? 
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (20. Mai 2013)

nun bleibt es mal so...weitere änderungen sind erfolgt...


----------



## KONI-DU (20. Mai 2013)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> BenÃ¶tige bitte mal eure Hilfe beim Finden einer passenden Stargabel mit einer EinbauhÃ¶he von ~460mm +-10mm. Hat einer von euch eine Bezugsquelle fÃ¼r bezahlbare Gabeln (<150â¬)?
> Danke im Voraus.




...schau mal hier. Alu und Carbon. Werden auch Ã¼ber ebay verkauft. 
 @onkel
...so langsam stÃ¶rt das blau


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Mai 2013)

na mir gefällts...

darfst weiterhin deine meine kundtun...


----------



## KONI-DU (20. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> na mir gefällts...



...und so soll´s ja auch sein


----------



## oneeasy (11. Juni 2013)

mhhh ich stelle es mal hier rein, auf die Gefahr hin, das es vielleicht doch bei den Classic-Bikes rein sollte  naja nur mal so,  die Kiste ist für meine Frau (deshalb der steile Vorbau) ansonsten ist das Bike mehr so aus Ersatzteilen zusammen gebaut und liegt im Moment bei 9,2kg. aber mit Schwalbe Reifen wird eine 8 vor dem Komma stehen.


----------



## Nordpol (12. Juni 2013)

Usedom...







[/url]


----------



## mi2 (13. Juni 2013)

der algentümpel schaut gut aus 

hier meine mühle im garten


----------



## Ricochet_LE1983 (11. Juli 2013)

Endlich habe ich ihn gefunden, den Thread für CC-Bikes mit Starrgabel.

Da darf natürlich mein Hobel nicht fehlen. 

Rahmen:                      GT Ricochet 1999 Rh: 18"
Gabel:                         GT Bologna 
Schaltwerk:                  XTR-RD M952
Schalthebel:                 XTR-SL M952 (3x9)
Ritzel:                          XT-CS  M770
Kette:                          XT-HG93
Schalt/Bremshüllen:        Nokon Konkavex rot
Felgen:                        Mavic XC 717 Maxtal, SUP, UB Control, schwarz, 28L
Speichen:                     DT Swiss Competion 2,0-1,8-2,0
Nippel:                         Alu rot
Naben:                         Hope Pro III rot, 28L
Reifen:                         Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evo 26"x 2,25"
Schläuche:                    Schwalbe XXlight
Steuersatz:                   Aheadset 1 1/8"
Vorbau:                        Ritchey WCS 80 mm OS 31,8 mm
Lenker:                         Ritchey WCS 680 mm OS 31,8 mm
Sattelstütze:                 Ritchey WCS 400 mm 27,2 mm
Sattel:                         Fizik Ardea
Schnellspanner:             XT
Griffe:                          Schraubgriff
Bremsen:                      Avid SD 1.9 V-Brake
Gewicht:                      ca. 10,5 Kg


----------



## Flanschbob (30. Juli 2013)

Gabelupdate:

vorher:




nachher:





vorher war es eine salsa cromoto aus stahl, die leider optisch nicht ganz zur coladose passte. zum vorher bild ist auch noch ne kleinere scheibe vorne, kürzerer vorbau und 1x9 antrieb geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (31. Juli 2013)

Denn muss meins auch hier rein.


----------



## Flanschbob (31. Juli 2013)

die kettenspannvorrichtung von salsa ist echt top, hab ich noch nicht besser gelöst gesehen.

krasser vorbau und lenkerstellung übrigens, aber scheinst du ja überall so zu fahren.


----------



## InoX (6. August 2013)

@ Flanschbob: Deine Gabel lebt weiter.


----------



## onkel_doc (6. August 2013)

das fusion verfolgt mich irgendwie...


----------



## InoX (6. August 2013)

Wollt hier auch mal posten.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. August 2013)

In dem Rad sieht die Gabel echt übel aus (Übergang, Rohrdurchmesser), aber in Deinem Eigenbau kommt sie sicher gut. Wird das Fusion dann eigentlich geschlachtet oder umgerüstet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (7. August 2013)

SEHR SEHR SCHÖNE BIKES..
..endl. hab ich den richtigen THREAD gefunden..
vor allem das grüne SALSA zeckt mich gerade richtig an !!! 
IST DAS EINE Salsa Cromoto GABEL, bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, man sieht es schlecht ?! 

ps. ..gibts dazu noch mehr INFOS + grössere Aufnahmen, wenn ja...sage ich schonmal DANKE


----------



## Crimson_ (7. August 2013)

Laut Logo auf der Gabel dürfte es eine sein.


----------



## Tiri (7. August 2013)

Hier mal meines mit der Starrgabel  






6,93 kg 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Jesus Freak (7. August 2013)

Leider schon zerlegt


----------



## OldenBiker (8. August 2013)

Ja, das ist ein CroMoto Gabel. Der Rahmen ist von 2011 und wird leider nicht mehr hergestellt. Rahmengröße ist 20".
Die vordere Bremse hat 223mm, die hintere 203mm Durchmesser. Derr Vorbau ist aus Titan und ist 155mm lang. Wird aber noch gegen einen 130mm Vorbau aus Stahl ausgetauscht, wenn das Teil denn endlich da ist.
Das Gewicht liegt momentan bei 12,7 kg (der Rahmen allein schon bei 2600g).
Hier denn noch ein paar mehr Fotos in größer (dann muss aber gescrollt werden):


----------



## svennox (8. August 2013)

..wirkl. SEHR SEHR LECKER das grüne SALSA
auch mit den roten Teilen, wie Kettenblatt, Schaltwerk usw. echt "nice" !

ps. ..DANKE für die weiteren Bilder, in richtig schön gross, auch wenn ein LINK mir genügt hätte, "thanks" 



..dieses SCOTT habe ich gerade verkauft, 
ALLERDINGS einige PARTS, die auf dem Foto schon NICHT mehr montiert sind, habe ich behalten..
d.h. VERKAUFT habe ich es wie auf den FOTOS zu sehen, denn eigentl. ist "nur" der Rahmen+Gabel wirkl.interessant, 
aber ich dachte ich poste auch mal mein altes CC-Bike, auch wenn, wie schon erwähnt, die zu sehenden Parts nicht so dolle sind


----------



## OldenBiker (8. August 2013)

Sieht doch gut aus, bis auf die Pedale


----------



## Crimson_ (8. August 2013)

Tiri schrieb:


> Hier mal meines mit der Starrgabel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fett! Das muss noch mal mit


----------



## svennox (8. August 2013)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Sieht doch gut aus, bis auf die Pedale



..vor allem die Sache mit den nicht passenden Pedalen, war auch mein Anliegen gewesen, betreffend meines Satzes im Bezug auf die div. nicht so tollen Parts 

Habe mein gezeigtes SCOTT SCALE allerdings nur verkauft, da man mir mehr Geld gegeben hat, als ich selbst damals bezahlt hatte 

ps. wenn du irgendwann mal überlegst dein grünes SALSA zu veräußern ...einfach bei mir melden, eventuell habe ich dann immer noch Interesse 


......DA (bei mir) EINE NEUE THREAD-SEITE beginnt.....habe ich das grüne schöne SALSA noch mal mitgenommen, hihi !


----------



## OldenBiker (8. August 2013)

Keine Chance, das wird nicht verkauft. Irgendwie hab' ich Talent dafür, Rahmen zu kaufen, die kurze Zeit später nicht mehr hergestellt werden. Ist bei meinem NOX Eclipse auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283280 (14. August 2013)

@ oneeasy
Hallo! wie zufrieden bist du mit deiner mosso starrgabel?
will mir evtl auch eine Zulegen und mein Bike dann hier mit bildern posten!


----------



## svennox (14. August 2013)

Tundra HT schrieb:


>





Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Das mit den Snakeskinz is lustig, aber gewickelte Speichen bei Scheibenbremsen halte ich für suboptimal...Ciao, Splat



geiles seltenes Radl, wenn man die gewickelten Speichen UND den schönen SICHT-CARBON-RAHMEN mitbedenkt, also mir gefällts gerade deswegen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps. ..von dem Bike würde ich gern noch mehr Bilder sehen, UND wenn ...dann natürl. auch gleich sehr viel grösser !!!


----------



## OldenBiker (14. August 2013)

Ein kleines Update. Habe den Titanvorbau gegen einen aus Stahl getauscht. Ist etwas kürzer (und angenehmer) und etwas steiler. Vorher: 155mm, 10° negativ. Jetzt: 130mm, 0°.





Der Vorbau


----------



## svennox (14. August 2013)

..ich fand den Ti.Vorbau sehr geil..UND auch die -10stellung......aber wichtiger ist natürl. das bessere Fahrverhalten,
......wobei der schwarze Vorbau aber sicherlich ...sehr viel genialer zum Rest des Bikes passt


----------



## Deleted 283280 (14. August 2013)

Schickes bike!


----------



## 18hls86 (14. August 2013)

Cooles Teil!  

Mal schauen, wenn Salsa den ala wieder aus dem Hut zaubert.

SG Jürgen


----------



## OldenBiker (15. August 2013)

Mit dem Titanvorbau sah erheblich 'schneller' aus. Aber mit 44 bin ich auch nicht mehr der jüngste. Mit dem kürzerem Vorbau ist das Bike bequemer und vor allem noch wendiger.

Das Ala Carte wird wohl nicht mehr aufgelegt. Die einzigen 26er, die Salsa noch im Programm hat, sind das Beargrease und Muluck. Beides Fatbikes. Ich sach nur sche*** 29er Hype.


----------



## 18hls86 (15. August 2013)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Mit dem Titanvorbau sah erheblich 'schneller' aus. Aber mit 44 bin ich auch nicht mehr der jüngste. Mit dem kürzerem Vorbau ist das Bike bequemer und vor allem noch wendiger.
> 
> Das Ala Carte wird wohl nicht mehr aufgelegt. Die einzigen 26er, die Salsa noch im Programm hat, sind das Beargrease und Muluck. Beides Fatbikes. Ich sach nur sche*** 29er Hype.



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. 
Vielleicht gibt es ja in ein paar Jahren ein 26'er Revival ...

Dann ist bestimmt das ala carte wieder am Start.

Aber Dir kann es ja egal sein.  Auf jeden Fall ein toller Aufbau!

Bis denn ... und den Rahmen würde ich nicht hergeben. ;-)


----------



## OldenBiker (15. August 2013)

Auf keinen Fall. Das Teil macht einfach richtig Laune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (15. August 2013)

OldenBiker schrieb:


>


Die Bremsscheiben und Bremsen wirken ein bisschen überdimensioniert 
Ansonsten gefällt es mir


----------



## OldenBiker (15. August 2013)

Aber dafür werden meine 100 Kilos sicher gestoppt. Aber so riesig müssten die Scheiben nicht wirklich sein. Aber wenn man die schon hat, oder soll ich die rosten lassen?


----------



## moraa (18. August 2013)

Mein Specialized mit Surly-Gabel:


----------



## Nordpol (18. August 2013)

aka schrieb:


> Die Bremsscheiben und Bremsen wirken ein bisschen überdimensioniert
> Ansonsten gefällt es mir




die Sattelhöhe und der Vorbau auch...ein bisschen zu klein der Rahmen, sonst gfällt es mir auch...


----------



## BC-23 (22. August 2013)

Meins:


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (23. August 2013)

und hier meins ... starr & stählern:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (23. August 2013)

KaiGreene schrieb:


> Für das Bergrennen am Samstag vorbereitet...
> Gewicht 6650g




..ich glaube, ich habe es irgendwo anders schon mal erwähnt, aber ich muss es ein weiteres mal sagen..
ECHT EXTREM GEIL DIESES SCOTT, würde ich mir immer wieder zulegen, wenn jemand seins verkauft !!!


----------



## KaiGreene (23. August 2013)

svennox schrieb:


> ..ich glaube, ich habe es irgendwo anders schon mal erwähnt, aber ich muss es ein weiteres mal sagen..
> ECHT EXTREM GEIL DIESES SCOTT, würde ich mir immer wieder zulegen, wenn jemand seins verkauft !!!


Danke für Blumen!
Das was ich dafür möchte (hängt sehr viel Herzblut und Detailverliebtheit dran) wird leider keiner zahlen...

Gruß


----------



## Radsatz (25. August 2013)

Scott Team Racing im Porsche Gulf Gewand


----------



## 18hls86 (25. August 2013)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Scott Team Racing im Porsche Gulf Gewand



Sehr schönes Bike!!  Für mich ein angenehmer Eyecatcher. SG Jürgen


----------



## Biff (26. August 2013)




----------



## svennox (26. August 2013)

KLEIN + PICTURE = HÜBSCH !!!


----------



## OldenBiker (27. August 2013)

Endlich mal wioeder ein Klein in freier Wildbahn.


----------



## a.nienie (27. August 2013)

treffen der generationen?


----------



## 18hls86 (27. August 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> treffen der generationen?



Eigentlich nicht wirklich, da das Look eh off topic ist! 

Federgabeln werden hier hoffentlich mal einfach ignoriert. 

Hoffentlich kommen noch ein paar so schöne Klassiker. ;-)

SG Jürgen


----------



## Tutnurgut (2. September 2013)

Moin,ich möchte einige nicht langweilen,aber hier gehört der Vogel natürlich auch rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 18hls86 (2. September 2013)

Ein nervöses Bike langweilt doch nicht!! 

Viel Spaß noch mit dem Vogel ... ;-)

SG Jürgen

PS: Ein Bike sollte keine Aktie sein!! Das wäre, in meinen Augen, sehr ... Sehr langweilig!! ;-)


----------



## svennox (2. September 2013)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Ein nervöses Bike langweilt doch nicht!!
> 
> Viel Spaß noch mit dem Vogel ... ;-)
> 
> ...




..dein Satz, mit der Aktie.....ist echt gut ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....ich habe zwar auch schon mal GEWINN mit einem Bike gemacht, dies kann aber sicherlich nur ein Ausnahme gewesen sein,
 ZUMAL man ja auch zu viele teure Veränderungen an einem Bike vornimmt, ABER natürl. gibt es auch Ausnahmen !!!


----------



## 18hls86 (2. September 2013)

svennox schrieb:


> ..dein Satz, mit der Aktie.....ist echt gut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dank, dafür !!

Ich habe auch meine Bikes zum Fahren.  Alles andere können doch die Anderen machen. ;-)

Mir doch egal!

Bis denn ...


----------



## Jazzman1991 (15. September 2013)

Heute fertig geworden: Germans Team Foco, ca. 7,5 kg leicht.


----------



## svennox (16. September 2013)

..schönes Bike.... da man allerdings erst beim zweiten mal hin schauen sieht..was da für tolle Teile verbaut sind..
....hätte ein grösseres Foto echt gut getan !!!


----------



## Jazzman1991 (16. September 2013)

Kann heute gern noch ein paar Detailfotos einstellen. Ich persönlich hätte gern eine andere leichte 3k-Oberfläche-4arm Kurbel verbaut, gern die S-Works, die gibt es aber leider nicht passend.
Beim Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Sattelstütze und Bremsen sowie den 2,2er Reifen wäre noch Luft, doch sollte es voll einsatzfähig (obwohl ich jetzt schon Schmerzen bzgl. der Clavicula habe, wenn ich nur an die Steinkontakte bei meinen letzten Ausfahrten denke) und komplett schwarz sein. Nur der Rahmen sollte im Fokus stehen.


----------



## rkellner (21. September 2013)

Token "Mono-Q" (nur 430 Gramm):










Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jazzman1991 (21. September 2013)

Mit 7,9 - 8,0 kg ist das Bike mit den Teilen ja schwerer als mein Germans, was wiegt denn der Rahmen? Der muss ja richtig schwer sein.


----------



## rkellner (21. September 2013)

Das Gesamtgewicht des Rahmens habe ich nicht parat, aber soweit ich mich erinnere ist der durchaus substantiell, ist ja auch riesig und massiv, trotz Alu. Ich finde sub 8kg dafür durchaus äusserst beachtlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (23. September 2013)

@rkellner ...echt feines Bike...vor allem die edle Lenkzentrale ist lecker..
....allerdings schade das in deinem Album keine Fotos zu finden sind..
denn es wären weitere schöne Bilder von dem gesamten Bike z.B. im Profil
auch noch sehr interessant, zudem eine Partlist dürftest du auch gerne veröffentlichen


----------



## Sahnie (23. September 2013)

...gehört nicht mehr ihm...das war hier eine Promotiontour um es besser auf eBay zu verkaufen.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/261287961539?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## Jazzman1991 (23. September 2013)

Tja, hätte in Einzelteilen mehr gebracht, wo LRS allein 1000 Euro gekostet haben soll.
Die Räder bzw. die Felgen hätte ich ja auch gern.


----------



## Sahnie (23. September 2013)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Tja, hätte in Einzelteilen mehr gebracht, wo LRS allein 1000 Euro gekostet haben soll.
> Die Räder bzw. die Felgen hätte ich ja auch gern.



War schon eine Menge teurer Krams dran. Aber halt auch alles was nicht mehr gut geht. V-Brake, dünner Lenker, zu langer Vorbau...Rahmen war nix, Sattel und Stütze auch nicht.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (23. September 2013)

Tja, ich fahre gern "veralterte" Bikes mit zu dünnen Lenkern, schlechten V-Brakes und zu langen Vorbauten.


----------



## InoX (23. September 2013)

Abgesehen von der Rahmengröße und dem Sattel finde ich das ganze Rad sehr ansprechend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tutnurgut (24. September 2013)

Mönsch InoX,...
Das ist ja `n fetter Link den du da mitgeliefert hast.


----------



## InoX (24. September 2013)

hast du mich verwechselt oder meinst du den Leef-Link?


----------



## mikefize (10. Oktober 2013)

Ach, hier passt ja meine Beule auch rein:


----------



## Hagelsturm (15. Oktober 2013)




----------



## F4B1 (15. Oktober 2013)

Nach 5 Tagen Pause heute mal ein wenig unterwegs. Da die Rippe aber doch noch schmerzt hatte ich Zeit für Fotos.



Hier sieht man nur eine kleine Änderung (Ritchey Pro Vorbau). Dafür dann hier...



...die etwas größere. Ritchey 10D, genauer...



Damit ist Bike jetzt nahezu so, wie ich es haben möchte. Sattelstütze werde ich noch was passendes kaufen, Reifen kommen dann im Rennen auch bessere. 
Komme so jetzt wunderbar mit klar (auch wenn die Schraube am linken Bremshebel eventuell anderes vermuten lässt).
Gewicht finde ich auch in Ordnung, aktuell 11,55kg, mit leichteren Reifen und Sattelstütze (und ohne Pumpe, Licht und Satteltasche)dann knapp über 11kg. Ist ein wenig den Fahrer (groß, breit, keine Probleme mit den Aufbau von Muskelmasse), aber auch den Geldbeutel geschuldet.


----------



## Endura (18. Oktober 2013)

Norton Shores Carbon Starrgabel 445mm, PM Bremsaufnahme, 785g inkl. Kralle - fährt super


----------



## InoX (18. Oktober 2013)

Warum ist auf dem Rahmen ein Rockylogo? Sehr schönes Fahrrad.


----------



## Endura (18. Oktober 2013)

Ist einer der ersten Ambition Rahmen gewesen - wurde ohne Headbadge geliefert. Als alter Singlespeeder hab' ich dann was aus dem Müll oder etwas, was rum lag, genommen


----------



## storck-riesen (21. Oktober 2013)

Endura, ich habe auch diese Gabel verbaut. In Verbindung mit einer Avid Elixir 7 und einem Novatec Laufradsatz in 24 Zoll. Nach Montage aller Teile ist mir der geringe Abstand zwischen Bremssattel und Speichen aufgefallen (ca. 1.0-1.5mm). Ebenso ist der Abstand zwischen den Schraubenköpfen der Bremssscheibe und der Gabel sehr gering (ca. 1mm). Jetzt habe ich 3x Disc Shims a 0.2mm unter die Bremsscheibe gelegt und die Unterlegscheiben unter den Schrauben weggelassen. Der Abstand zwischen Bremssattel und Speichen ist nun etwas größer, wobei ich das immer noch recht knapp finde. Der Abstand zwischen Schraubenköpfen und Gabel ist fast unverändert. Kannst du mal schauen wie die Abstände bei dir sind? (Abstand Bremsscheibe zu Gabelholm wäre noch interessant)

Abstand Bremssattel und Speichen ohne Disc Shims:





Rad ist gerade im Aufbau:


----------



## Endura (21. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir ist der Abstand ähnlich - sehe darin aber jetzt nicht das große Problem. Bin jetzt ca. 650km damit gefahren und hab' keinerlei Schleifgeräusche feststellen können.
Die Gabel ist einfach nur klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (21. Oktober 2013)

Als richtiges Problem sehe ich das auch nicht. Ich finde nur, dass man beim Design der Gabel etwas hätte darauf achten müssen, dass das nicht ganz so knapp wird. Was passiert, wenn da mal Teile zusammentreffen die am Ende der Fertigungstoleranz liegen. 
Und wenn das Laufrad mal einen ordentlichen Achter bekommt (Sturz), ist ein weiterfahren evtl. nicht möglich.


----------



## dahnmann (21. Oktober 2013)

Soooo... hier mein Starr-SSP-Wald-/Arbeitsweg HT-Renner. Gabel ist Merida Carbon (Baugleich mit Procraft) mit Cantisockeln und 707g. Fährt sich für mich traumhaft... 

PS: Ich liebe all eure Starr-Bikes


EDIT: Ups hatte Bild ganz vergessen...


----------



## nicht_relevant (25. Oktober 2013)

Hier mein Bike:


----------



## svennox (31. Oktober 2013)

..wie sieht es mit dem Komfort aus ...vom schönen CARBON_TUNE SATTEL ?

...ich fahre hauptsächlich den Speedneedle von "tune", der ist super, zumindest bequemer als andere CARBON-SÄTTEL ?!


----------



## nicht_relevant (31. Oktober 2013)

Echt Super. Noch nie Probleme gehabt, selbst bei 200 km am Tag.


----------



## Tutnurgut (31. Oktober 2013)

dahnmann schrieb:


> Soooo... hier mein Starr-SSP-Wald-/Arbeitsweg HT-Renner. Gabel ist Merida Carbon (Baugleich mit Procraft) mit Cantisockeln und 707g. Fährt sich für mich traumhaft...
> 
> PS: Ich liebe all eure Starr-Bikes



Moin Dahnmann,meintest du den hier?Ist zumindest derzeit das einzige in deinem Fotoalbum.
Allzeit gute Fahrt und Gruß....Axel....


----------



## dahnmann (31. Oktober 2013)

jawohl das meinte ich... hatte vergessen Bild mit hochzuladen ;-( Sommerräder sind noch drauf, vermutlich bis zum ersten Schnee...


----------



## Crimson_ (3. November 2013)

Winterresterampe - gar nicht mal so leicht


----------



## InoX (3. November 2013)

Hast du den abgeklebt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. November 2013)

Wie meinst du das? Das ist selbst lackiert.


----------



## InoX (3. November 2013)

achso, ich dachte du hast das Orange vielleicht mit Folie geklebt wie Philipp das mal machen wollte.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. November 2013)

Nur abgeklebt vor und während des Lackierens. Ist aber alles aus der Dose.


----------



## mikefize (8. November 2013)

Heute mal wieder auf der Hausrunde ein wenig geknipst:


----------



## verstappen (15. November 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## InoX (15. November 2013)

Schöner Rahmen. So einer wurde gestern in Potsdam an mir vorbei gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verstappen (15. November 2013)

wasn´t me...


----------



## Mini-Martin (16. November 2013)

Nun auch ohne Dämpfung aber wie immer mit mäßigen Fotos 
















Martin


----------



## InoX (16. November 2013)

Sehr schönes Rad. Die Kurbel könnte ich auch gut gebrauchen. 

Hier darf ich ja jetzt auch wieder.


----------



## C3PO (21. November 2013)

sieht richtig gut aus  Transalp eben!


----------



## jester81 (23. November 2013)

Hier mal mein Starrgabel Bike. Es begleitet mich jetzt seit ca. 17 Jahren. Ich liebe es


----------



## versus (24. November 2013)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Nun auch ohne Dämpfung aber wie immer mit mäßigen Fotos
> Martin



das erste schöne rad auf der seite 

die zwei danach sind auch i. o.


----------



## RuhrRadler (26. November 2013)

Das Quantec ist doch auch superschön...bis auf die fiese Delle(Autschn)


----------



## svennox (27. November 2013)

Tiri schrieb:


> Hier mal meines mit der Starrgabel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..schon krass beeindruckend diese Rahmenprofile !


----------



## svennox (30. November 2013)

nicolai ARGON 29er
mit noxPlatoonTN29er CarbonStarrGabel


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. November 2013)

Ist es ausnahmsweise wenigstens wirklich deins?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trab (1. Dezember 2013)

Hallo
Meine bikes


----------



## Scott63 (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab da auch noch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was von 2007


----------



## Scott63 (1. Dezember 2013)

Ktm Force Light,Sram xo Drehgriffe und Schaltwerk,Xt Kurbel,Avid Sd 7 Felgenbremse,DT-Swiss Laufräder
Gewicht ca 8,5 Kg Fahrfertig.


----------



## Flowtec (1. Dezember 2013)

Zwar nur von vorne, aber meins:


----------



## oneeasy (1. Dezember 2013)

Hier  mal ein paar Bilder von heute.


----------



## svennox (2. Dezember 2013)

ja...das ist meins!    







svennox schrieb:


> ..dieses SCOTT habe ich gerade verkauft,
> ALLERDINGS einige PARTS, die auf dem Foto schon NICHT mehr montiert sind, habe ich behalten..
> d.h. VERKAUFT habe ich es wie auf den FOTOS zu sehen, denn eigentl. ist "nur" der Rahmen+Gabel wirkl.interessant,
> aber ich dachte ich poste auch mal mein altes CC-Bike, auch wenn, wie schon erwähnt, die zu sehenden Parts nicht so dolle sind


----------



## F4B1 (28. Januar 2014)

Jetzt mit endlich mal vernünftigen Reifen und mit nur einen Flaschenhalter (eigentlich ist mir mein Trinkrucksack ja lieber, aber Flaschen sind halt doch leichter zu reinigen)und letztendlich doch ohne Barends bei 10,9kg. So darfs jetzt auch bleiben.


----------



## Flanschbob (6. Februar 2014)

hab meins auch mal wieder geputzt. jetzt mit neuer bremse (SLX statt juicy3) und X9 schaltwerk in kurz statt XT in lang.
ist jetzt schon näher an 10kg als an 11kg. 

derzeit suche ich noch einen äußerlich beschädigten leichtbausattel a la Selle Italia SLR zum strippen um mal zu gucken ob ich in dem bereich noch günstig gewicht sparen kann.


----------



## a.nienie (6. Februar 2014)

Ist das eine vortrieb alu gabel am weissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (6. Februar 2014)

Die Vortriebgabel hat Lowriderösen und sieht auch sonst komplett anders aus.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24153_Alu-MTB-Gabel.html


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Februar 2014)

Das weiße gefällt mir echt gut. Ich wundere mich nur über das Gewicht - bei 'nem starren Rad mit Alurahmen sollte man doch auch ohne leichte Teile nur knapp über 10 kg kommen, oder? Wie groß ist das Kettenblatt? Was das für eine Gabel ist, würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## InoX (7. Februar 2014)

Ich bin mit Stahlgabel und Stahlrahmen bei 9,7 kg. Mich wundert das Gewicht auch ziemlich. Besonsers leicht sind meine Teile auch nicht.


----------



## F4B1 (7. Februar 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich nur über das Gewicht - bei 'nem starren Rad mit Alurahmen sollte man doch auch ohne leichte Teile nur knapp über 10 kg kommen, oder?


Summiert sich ja meist aus mehreren Teilen.
Bei mir sind es:
LRS 2200g
Kurbel 996g
Gabel ca 1400g mit gekürzten Schaft
Reifen sind auch relativ schwer, da sind 100g zu holen
Ritchey 10D Flatbar und dünne Sattelstütze (die FSA SL-K ist auch nicht unbedingt leicht)mit Reduzierhülse gehen prinzipiell auch leichter.

Da kommen dann schnell mal 1,5kg zusammen.


----------



## InoX (7. Februar 2014)

ok, da ist die Gabel ja echt eine Wuchtbrumme. 
Das Gewicht des Laufradsatzes ist auch schwer zu schätzen und ist die Kurbel mit oder ohne Innenlager?

Habe meins gerade auf Alu umgebaut und bin jetzt bei ca. 9,1 - 9,2 kg. Der LRS ist 650 Gramm leichter, die Gabel 380 Gramm und die Kurbel mit Lager ist 230 Gramm leichter. Das kommt doch einiges zusammen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Februar 2014)

Gut, jetzt ist alles klar. Nichtsdestotrotz gefällt's mir gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (7. Februar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> ok, da ist die Gabel ja echt eine Wuchtbrumme.
> Das Gewicht des Laufradsatzes ist auch schwer zu schätzen und ist die Kurbel mit oder ohne Innenlager?


Mit, so schwer ist ne Sram X.5 nun auch wieder nicht.
Die Surly Instigatorgabel hat halt ne Zulassung für Dirt Jumps. Heißt, ich trau der Gabel ziemlich viel zu. Die Vortrieb Alugabel, die ja auch zur Debatte stand, verzieht bei mir beim Bremsen mit einer BB7 und 185mm Scheiben schon ordentlich. Da wär ich bei kleineren Drops im Gelände wohl jetzt schon vorsichtiger. Bringt halt nichts, außer dass es leichter ist an einer Stelle, an der man es wohl kaum merkt.

Am Laufradsatz könnte ich natürlich noch 300-400g sparen (weniger macht keinen Sinn, werde in diesen Leben wohl kein Bergfloh mehr). Werds wohl demnächst auch irgendwann angehen. Ist halt erstmal den geringen Budget geschuldet gewesen. Für unter 650€ (Sram X.7 Trigger und Schaltwerk hatte ich noch)kann man denke ich nicht meckern. Letztlich sind 500g mehr oder weniger bei einen 2m Riesen mit breiten Kreuz auch völlig egal. Kann gleichzeitig die Einkaufstüte der Nachbarin und mein Bike ins Haus tragen, ohne zusammenzubrechen. Ist leicht genug.

btw: Das Gewicht vom Laufradsatz ist relativ genau. Unter 10 Gramm mehr hat die Waage gezeigt. Genauer weiss ichs nicht mehr.


----------



## InoX (7. Februar 2014)

Wenn es leichter wäre, könntest du statt der Tüte, die Nachbarin tragen.


----------



## Flanschbob (7. Februar 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das weiße gefällt mir echt gut. Ich wundere mich nur über das Gewicht - bei 'nem starren Rad mit Alurahmen sollte man doch auch ohne leichte Teile nur knapp über 10 kg kommen, oder? Wie groß ist das Kettenblatt? Was das für eine Gabel ist, würde mich auch mal interessieren.



Ja das wundert mich auch ein bisschen, vielleicht ist meine Waage (Aldi Gepäckwaage) auch nicht ganz genau.

Der Rahmen ist eigentlich recht leicht mit 1600g, ~900g Gabel, 1900g LRS, 2.2" Conti MK Faltreifen, 1x9 Antrieb...sollte eigentlich recht leicht sein. Bei Lenker, Vorbau und Griffen bin ich auch ganz gut dabei. Die Sattelstütze hat wohl so 330g (ist 400mm lang) und der Sattel hat um die 300g, da könnte ich also noch was sparen. Aber ne WCS Stütze ist auch nicht viel leichter. Einen günstigen leichten Sattel (evtl. zum strippen) suche ich ja derzeit.


Achso, das KB ist ein 36er, passt für mich perfekt mit 11-34er Kassette. Was das für eine Gabel ist weiß ich auch nicht, steht nix drauf, der Verkäufer wusste es auch nicht. Die Farbe passt jedenfalls 99% zum Rahmen, schön und steif ist sie auch.


----------



## F4B1 (7. Februar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Wenn es leichter wäre, könntest du statt der Tüte, die Nachbarin tragen.


Da müsste ich noch immer Heliumballons ans Bike packen.


----------



## InoX (7. Februar 2014)

Ach, ich bin die ganze Zeit ebenfalls beim weißen Vortrieb. Bei deinem sieht man, dass es etwas schwerer ist.


----------



## F4B1 (7. Februar 2014)

Beim weißen sieht mans auch, voralldingen, wenn man sich die älteren Bilder auch noch anguckt.
Ritchey Comp Sattelstütze ist richtig schwer, Shimano Kurbeln sind auch nicht leicht, Mountain Kings ebenso wenig. Die grobe 11-34 Kassette frisst viel vom Gewichtsvorteil vorne. 300g Sattel ist auch so ein Ding. Die großen Bremsscheiben kommen auch noch drauf.

Wie gesagt summiert sich sowas immer. Wundern tuts mich jedenfalls nicht. Mit gleicher Gabel wären die Bikes gleich schwer/leicht.


----------



## InoX (7. Februar 2014)

Stimmt schon.


----------



## Fabus (7. April 2014)

Ist ein Kelly Deluxe mit Salsa Cromoto. Allerdings noch nicht fertig.. Hr Bremse und ein Schaltzug muss noch verbaut/verlegt werden.
Schaltung und Antrieb werden in nächster Zeit getauscht.

Hier hat doch bestimmt jemand Erfahrung mit der Gabel. Ich frage mich, wie stabiel sie ist bzgl. Geländetauglichkeit und 180er Bremsscheiben.

mfg


----------



## OldenBiker (7. April 2014)

In der 26" Version verträgt die Gabel auch Absätze von nem knappen Meter Höhe. Beim Diskdurchmeser verträgt sie locker 224mm.


----------



## InoX (7. April 2014)

Habe auch die Cromoto dran und die ist stabil aber nicht sonderlich steif. Bei Vollbremsungen fängt sie gerne an zu flattern. Wegen der Geländetauglichkeit würde ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen machen.

Ich fahre damit seit Oktober oder November und nehme mit der alles mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabus (7. April 2014)

So, Foto hab ich im anderen Post geändert 
Das hört sich ja sehr gut an. Danke dafür.


----------



## manule74 (19. April 2014)

Bin auch auf ne Starrgabel umgestiegen!! 
Hier mal paar Pics....


----------



## hefra (27. April 2014)

Mein Trainingsrad:


----------



## The Tretschwein (3. Mai 2014)




----------



## The Tretschwein (3. Mai 2014)

mein Bergschwein :-D
Eine Raceface Next SL mit 42/28 liegt bereit. So wie abgebuilded 7,2 kg.


----------



## svennox (4. Mai 2014)

..das TREK mit den 7,2kg geht ok.!


----------



## KaiGreene (4. Mai 2014)

Heute schon mal für das Bergrennen in 2 Wochen umgebaut.
Hab gestern auch einen anderen LRS ergattert.Ist ein Tune Prince/Princess ZTR Race mit 1195g der ersetzt ab jetzt den Tune King/Kong FRM XMD 333 mit 1307g.
Gabel ist ne Ritchey WCS mit 488g inkl.Expander und Is> Postmount Adapter.
Komplett wiegt es so 6028g.


----------



## svennox (4. Mai 2014)




----------



## The Tretschwein (4. Mai 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (5. Mai 2014)

die 29g müssen noch fallen jetzt .das würd mich schon als ziel reitzen.Starr auch sehr fett.


----------



## micel3 (6. Mai 2014)

mi2 schrieb:


> die 29g müssen noch fallen jetzt .das würd mich schon als ziel reitzen.Starr auch sehr fett.


Das geht auf gar keinen Fall, ansonsten muesste der Rahmen wieder abgeschliffen werden und die Rahmenaufkleber gegen "sub 6" ergaenzt werden!


----------



## KaiGreene (6. Mai 2014)

Ist beides möglich...30g weniger Milch und die 7 (Aufkleber) gegen ne 6 getauscht
Aber Ziel war ja nicht unbedingt sub 6


Gruß


----------



## Nordpol (14. Juni 2014)

[/url] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## Fabus (1. Juli 2014)

Noch ewigkeiten warten, bis die Xpedo Spry's lieferbar sind und dann kommen die Details. Irgendwann noch nen neuen Lrs damit die 9 vorm Komma steht


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Juli 2014)

Übergangsweise mal mit Starrgabel:





Nächste Woche kommt dann aber hoffentlich wieder die Lefty ans Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (24. Juli 2014)

.....ich finde es so geil. Vielleicht mal eine Carbon ala Niner o. China


----------



## OldenBiker (24. Juli 2014)

Bloss nix mit dem ollem Carbongedöns. In'nen Stahlrahmen gehört 'ne Stahlgabel.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Juli 2014)

Wie gesagt, die Lefty kommt eh wieder rein.


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. August 2014)

Ich reiche mal bessere Bilder nach... Langsam gewöhne ich mich übrigens ans Fahren mit Starrgabel. Nur das tiefe Tretlager ist ziemlich störend.


----------



## Deleted 283280 (11. August 2014)

So gestern endlich mal fertig geworden! Heute morgen erste kurze Fahrt war ganz gut! Denn Rahmen habe ich von einem Bekannten erworben, und mir jetzt mal aufgebaut! Kommentare erwünscht was man noch verbessern könnte!


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. August 2014)

Meinst du, dass die Kette auf dem Kettenblatt bleiben wird?


----------



## Deleted 283280 (11. August 2014)

Also bis jetzt hält die kette auf dem blatt!
aber kefü wird noch dran kommen 
nur wo bekomm ich eine her?


----------



## InoX (11. August 2014)

Ich würde es im Feinkostgeschäft probieren...


----------



## Deleted 283280 (11. August 2014)

iss klar. aber hilfreiche antworten wären interessanter!


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. August 2014)

Dort, wo du auch andere Radteile bekommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flanschbob (11. August 2014)

superstar components und cnc-bike haben ganz gute zu bezahlbaren preisen


----------



## Deleted 283280 (11. August 2014)

@Flanschbob
danke für denn tip werde mal schauen!

@Lupus 
hatte mich in meiner frage etwas falsch ausgedrückt, Sorry. 
Wollte fragen wo und das zu bezahlbaren Preisen. Dank Flanschbob habe ich ja jetzt welche gefunden!


----------



## InoX (11. August 2014)

Die mit Schelle von CNC habe ich auch. Für den Preis absolut ok.


----------



## damacuz (16. September 2014)

10.3kg


----------



## JohVir (13. Oktober 2014)

Old but gold....
Mein BadBoy


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Oktober 2014)




----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Oktober 2014)

Ach Marco, du hast doch passendere Bilder vom schönen Rad


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Oktober 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ach Marco, du hast doch passendere Bilder vom schönen Rad


Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge...

VG


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Oktober 2014)

Na jetzt hast du doch noch eins nachgereicht, auf dem mehr zu sehen ist als nur das Heck. Genau das meinte ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (14. Oktober 2014)

..jooo die gelben niner sind echt schön...
egal ob vom teufel oder auch vom doc


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Oktober 2014)

Genau...





Hier auch mit starrgabel...


----------



## svennox (14. Oktober 2014)

HIHI cool @onkel_doc  ...so habe ich mir das gedacht !!!


----------



## svennox (15. Oktober 2014)

..hoffentl. hatten wir das noch nicht,
denn ich hatte es schon mal in einem anderen Thread gesehen/gepostet!
SICHERLICH SEHENSWERT. wie ich finde!


----------



## Blut Svente (15. Oktober 2014)

Simplon Razorblade


----------



## biba81 (25. Oktober 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dor michü (25. Oktober 2014)

OMG


----------



## svennox (27. Oktober 2014)

starrGABEL: http://clee-cycles.co.uk/esite/P14905/product


----------



## Radsatz (27. Oktober 2014)

Stevens 7.1.2 mit Spinner Gabel


----------



## Nordpol (27. Oktober 2014)

Hab auch noch ein Stevens...


----------



## svennox (28. Oktober 2014)




----------



## lupus_bhg (1. November 2014)

Im Herbst-/Wintermodus:


----------



## Slow (1. November 2014)

Immer noch total schön!
Wie macht sich der Modus bemerkbar?
Starrgabel und Winterlaufradsatz?
Irgendwie sieht der Sattel  so unförmig aus. )-:  (-;

Für Schlechtwetter hab ich übrigens auch jetzt was - aber lange nicht so schön, wie deins, aber als Drittrad akzeptabel. (;


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. November 2014)

Danke! Starrgabel und 26-Zoll-Laufradsatz inkl. CL-Bremsscheiben sind die Veränderungen.


----------



## svennox (2. November 2014)

skydecomp.fr


----------



## Nordpol (2. November 2014)

jetzt ist es wirklich in jedem thread...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. November 2014)




----------



## lowcostbiker (3. November 2014)

biba81 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 331037




 finde es hat sogar was, so eine freche Note "mir doch egal was du denkst..." 

Persönlich bin ich zwar kein Fan von Rizerlenkern aber du scheinst die Höhe zu brauchen daher passt das


----------



## Rabatz99 (3. November 2014)

Hallo Freunde der steifen Gabel,
hier mein Bike aus Resten - mittlerweile mein Liebling - ein uraltes Giant Cadex


----------



## InoX (3. November 2014)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Rabatz99 (4. November 2014)

Danke InoX, war auch dolles Wetter...


----------



## svennox (6. November 2014)

carbon appleman 29er


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2014)

Das hatten wir doch schon zeitgleich im Nachbarfaden und in regelmäßigen Intervallen mehrfach in der 29er Galerie.


----------



## svennox (8. November 2014)

..gucken denn wirkl. ALLE USER auch in ALLEN UNTERFOREN nach, was gepostet wird,
wollte nicht das diese tolle Bike jemanden entgeht,ICH zumindest schaue nicht überall rein !!!


----------



## KONI-DU (9. November 2014)

......wenn du fast überall das Selbe postest, guckst du auch fast überall rein, oder ?
Und holst dir noch den Applaus ab 

Galerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. November 2014)

Schönes Rad!


----------



## nauker (19. November 2014)

Das Appleman sieht ja für ein 29´ mal richtig gut aus!





Bild ist schon älter, Rad sieht aber noch genauso aus;-)
VN Tuareg


----------



## OldenBiker (19. November 2014)

Schönes Titanteil. Vor allem mal was anderes mit dem Frästeil an den Sitzstreben.


----------



## xs24 (16. Dezember 2014)

...das Gold kommt noch weg! ;-)


----------



## InoX (17. Dezember 2014)

Gefllt mir recht gut.

Morgen gibts vielleicht, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, ein starres Bike der Woche.


----------



## Asphaltbeule (8. Januar 2015)

Hi Leute,
hier mal mein Bike
*Sobre Fiver*

mehr Bilder gibt es in meinem Foto Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltbeule (8. Januar 2015)

Hi Leute,
hier mal mein Bike

*Sobre Fiver*

mehr Bilder gibt es in meinem Foto Album


----------



## InoX (8. Januar 2015)

Gefällt mir sehr gut.

Was wiegt es? Welche Maße hat der Lenker und was wiegt er?


----------



## Asphaltbeule (8. Januar 2015)

Der Aufbau ist gerade erst fertig und ich habe das Bike noch nicht gewogen,  wird noch nachgeholt. Der Lenker ist 730 mm breit , gewogen habe ich ihn nicht. Es ist der Thomson  Country Carbon, das Gewicht müsste in der Datenbank stehen,  schätze ich? !


----------



## Slow (9. Januar 2015)

Find' ich auch richtig schick!
Sehr schönes Farbkonzept und nette Idee mit dem grünen KB.


----------



## Asphaltbeule (9. Januar 2015)

Heute hatte ich meine Jungfernfahrt.
Der Umstieg vom Fully zum Nully hat sich echt gelohnt.
Leider habe ich nur ein mieses Bild mit dem Handy geschossen.
Gewogen habe ich den Hobel auch noch.
abzgl. Dreck lande ich bei 10,5kg.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Juli 2015)

Günstiger Zweit-MTB-Ersatz...


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Oktober 2015)

Nix los hier? Dann mache ich mal mit Ersatz für den o. g. Ersatz weiter, der aber nur zeitweise starr bleibt - vergangenen Mittwoch fix aufgebaut und Donnerstag eine Testrunde gefahren, um dann am Samstag damit ein Rennen zu fahren...





















Ist 'ne ordentliche Streckbank...


----------



## klogrinder (6. Oktober 2015)

Hab mir mal was für Uphill-Rennen zusammengesteckt.
- Maxari 19"
- Tune Prince/Princess mit Podium MMX und Superspokes
- Formula R1
- Keil Starrgabel
- Sram X.01
... und sonstige Teile aus der Restekiste.

Sicherlich noch nicht der finale Zustand, aber ich denke das ist mal eine ganz gute Basis. Das Gewicht liegt in etwa bei 6,8 kg.

Viele Grüße
Tobi


----------



## KaiGreene (6. Oktober 2015)

Schickes Teil...sieht nach Geschwindigkeit aus.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xs24 (16. Oktober 2015)

...so, nachdem mein treues KONA einen neuen Besitzer gefunden hat,
hab ich mir meinen "alten" geliebten Black Sin (nix an dem is schwarz ;-) ) Rahmen kurzfristig aus der Garage geholt und ein paar Neuteile plus Teile die ich noch so über hatte, besorgt.
Den Sattel, Sattelstütze, Schnellspanner vorne und die Bremsscheiben werde ich noch gegen schwarze Modele austauschen. Die Reifen werden auch noch "harmonisiert".
Wie ich finde, ist es einer meiner schönsten Bikes geworden ( ist halt alles Geschmackssache!!!!! ).




 

 

 

 

Gewicht liegt akt. bei 8,67kg incl. Pedale Candy1


----------



## volki_d (16. Oktober 2015)

Schönes Gerät! Kannst du was zur Performance der Gx sagen?


----------



## xs24 (16. Oktober 2015)

volki_d schrieb:


> Schönes Gerät! Kannst du was zur Performance der Gx sagen?


Hi,
leider kann ich dazu noch nichts sagen ( krankheitsbedingt ).


----------



## chrikoh (16. Oktober 2015)

xs24 schrieb:


> ...so, nachdem mein treues KONA einen neuen Besitzer gefunden hat,
> hab ich mir meinen "alten" geliebten Black Sin (nix an dem is schwarz ;-) ) Rahmen kurzfristig aus der Garage geholt und ein paar Neuteile plus Teile die ich noch so über hatte, besorgt.
> Den Sattel, Sattelstütze, Schnellspanner vorne und die Bremsscheiben werde ich noch gegen schwarze Modele austauschen. Die Reifen werden auch noch "harmonisiert".
> Wie ich finde, ist es einer meiner schönsten Bikes geworden ( ist halt alles Geschmackssache!!!!! ).
> ...



Was färbiges gefällt immer sehr gut


----------



## xs24 (9. November 2015)

...so, wie schon mal oben erwähnt, einige Kleinigkeiten wurden in passender Farbe getauscht - und bleibt jetzt auch so wie es ist!

@ volki d: Ich hätte nie vermutet, das die GX so knackig ist - die Bandbreite 10/42 und 32T reicht allemal für Hobbybiker im Mittelgebirge ;-)
			  ...hab auch bei kleineren Sprüngen und ätzenden Wurzelpassagen nie die Kette "verloren" - deshalb sehe ich vom Bashgard ab.


----------



## InoX (10. November 2015)

Mit schwarzem Tundra gefällt es mir gleich noch besser.


----------



## oneeasy (15. November 2015)

xs24 schrieb:


> ...so, wie schon mal oben erwähnt, einige Kleinigkeiten wurden in passender Farbe getauscht - und bleibt jetzt auch so wie es ist!
> 
> @ volki d: Ich hätte nie vermutet, das die GX so knackig ist - die Bandbreite 10/42 und 32T reicht allemal für Hobbybiker im Mittelgebirge ;-)
> ...hab auch bei kleineren Sprüngen und ätzenden Wurzelpassagen nie die Kette "verloren" - deshalb sehe ich vom Bashgard ab.Anhang anzeigen 435181 Anhang anzeigen 435183 Anhang anzeigen 435184


Sehr schönes Bike ich bin auch zur Zeit am umstellen von 3x9 auf 1x10 und wollte 11/40 und 32 fahren... Aber meins wiegt etwas mehr als deine Feile


----------



## volki_d (18. November 2015)

@xs24, danke für die Info. Die Änderungen kommen gut ;-)


----------



## svennox (19. Dezember 2015)

..in kompl. blau/schwarz find auch ich es NOCH besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (21. August 2016)




----------



## xs24 (21. August 2016)

@lupus_bhg : Was hat das mit Starrgabel zu tun?  
;-)


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. August 2016)

xs24 schrieb:


> @lupus_bhg : Was hat das mit Starrgabel zu tun?
> ;-)



Also ich sehe da eindeutig eine Starrgabel


----------



## xs24 (21. August 2016)

.....ach, wenn man das Bild gaaaaanz nah ran zoooomt,  kann man es erkennen  :-D


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. August 2016)

Ich poste nicht explizit für Handynutzer


----------



## Jazzman1991 (24. August 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jazzman1991 (26. August 2016)

...


----------



## svennox (9. November 2016)

mein onOne ..bevor es kalt wurde, schnell mal ausgeführt..
und wie schon erwähnt...irgendwann kommt ein schwarzer Vorbau ran..
..wobei sich ja immer wieder was ändern läßt.."wollte ich mal erwähnt haben"


----------



## NoWay92 (28. Dezember 2016)

Was sind das für Felgen?? Bitte um genaue Auskunft des Herstellers und Modells!  Danke schonmal !!!!!



svennox schrieb:


> skydecomp.fr


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Dezember 2016)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2097836]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (1. Januar 2017)

NoWay92 schrieb:


> Was sind das für Felgen?? Bitte um genaue Auskunft des Herstellers und Modells!  Danke schonmal !!!!!



Dem Dekor nach sind das Salsa Felgen, vermute die "Semi". Diese gab es in poliert, sind aber nicht mehr bestellbar.


----------



## Joeyduennes (6. Januar 2017)

Stelle meins dann auch mal rein.. bin zurzeit bei ca. 8,4kg mit Flaschenhalter und Pedalen. 
Bin heute das erste mal mit der Starrgabel 'ne Enduro/Downhill Strecke gefahren, hat ganz schön gerüttelt.


----------



## maui400 (7. Januar 2017)

An anderer Stelle bereits zu sehen, passt es doch ganz gut hier rein.
Mit Starrgabel liegt es komplett bei 7,6kg. Der Spacerturm auf den unteren Bildern ist inzwischen verschwunden. 2-fach mag nicht mehr zeitgemäß erscheinen, aber ich mag die Bandbreite und die Gangsprünge.


----------



## ranger65 (7. Januar 2017)

Hier mal mein Alu Fun Works 9,3 kg und 2-fach..man will ja auch mal mit einem Gruppeto mithalten 






Sommersetup mit SpeedKing


----------



## Downforced27 (8. Januar 2017)

Mein Projekt für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Wildman1967 (14. Januar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (12. Februar 2017)




----------



## Bassdard (1. März 2017)

Hallo ich weis nur Bilder aber kann ich diese Ritchey Gabel :
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Ritchey/WCS-Carbon-MTB-27-5-Disc-only-Starrgabel-p41995/
für diese SID WC: http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...-100mm-weiss-Tapered-QR9-Mod-2016--35603.html

 einbauen? Die Einbauhöhe ist anscheinend 1,6cm geringer bei der Starrgabel ... oder habt ihr eine andere gute Alternative für eine 26er Carbongabel? Es ist ja langsam nicht mehr feierlich überall nur noch 29er Rotz...

Grüße Markus


----------



## ArSt (1. März 2017)

Die Ritchey-Gabel kannst Du einbauen. Besser wäre aber eine Starrgabel mit ca. 450mm EBH, z.B. diese:
http://www.carboncycles.cc/index.php?s=0&c=103&p=1252
http://www.carboncycles.cc/index.php?s=0&c=103&p=1768
Es grüßt der Armin.


----------



## Bassdard (1. März 2017)

danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort ;-) Ich dachte ich muss näher an meine 475mm von der SID kommen und nicht noch flacher ? Wo ist mein Denkfehler? Sorry wenn ich zu dumm bin


----------



## ArSt (1. März 2017)

Du bist nicht dumm: Man kann ja nicht alles wissen. 
Die Einbauhöhe einer Starrgabel sollte immer etwas unter der Einbauhöhe einer Federgabel sein, da die Federgabel beim Aufsitzen auf das Rad durch das Eigengewicht etwas einfedert. Dieses Einfedern nennt man "SAG" (http://de.fahrrad.wikia.com/wiki/Negativfederweg) und soll ca. 20 bis 25% des gesamten Federweges betragen. Die SID hat eine EBH von 475mm, davon dann ca. 20mm abziehen ergibt eine EBH für die Starrgabel von 455mm. Je nach Vorlieben (z.B. "Nackenschmerzen" oder Überschlagsgefühle beim Bergabfahren) darf die Starrgabel dann ruhig noch a bisserle höher oder niedriger bauen.


----------



## Bassdard (1. März 2017)

Alles klar klingt logisch hab ich jetzt gerade garnicht dran gedacht. Danke nochmal ;-) Noch eine letzte Frage zum Nachlauf : der Nachlauf ist doch eigentlich nur Geschmacksache oder ? Also ich denke mehr Nachlauf = besserer Geradeauslauf bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten und weniger Nachlauf ist wendiger aber bissl nervöser sozusagen bei höherer Geschwindigkeit oder ? Und es klingt so als wenn du nicht gerade angetan bist von Starrgabeln oder?^^ Mist bin echt am überlegen wegen den paar hundert Gramm ( Nackenschmerzen,Überschlag hehe)


----------



## ArSt (1. März 2017)

Die Sache mit dem Nachlauf stimmt natürlich, ich hab' da aber auch noch nie drauf geachtet: Mir war bisher nur die Einbauhöhe und das Gewicht einer Gabel wichtig.
Im Übrigen habe ich fünf Räder und nur eines davon hat eine Federgabel.




In meinem 29er hat die Gabel 475mm EBH bei 480g Gewicht.


----------



## Bassdard (2. März 2017)

Oh also bist du eher alles andere als abgeschreckt wenn es um Starrgabeln geht ^^ wie schwer ist die Maschine von Scott? Bin am überlegen was ich mal mache falls mein Rahmen reif wäre weil 26er High End Rahmen findet man ja nicht mehr neu ... Hast du da noch eine heiße Adresse ? Wenn ich mir überlege was jetzt für leichte Rahmen im 29er Segment angeboten werden ... nur mit 1,69m und 58kg muss ich mir kein 29er kaufen :-( für die andere größere Bevölkerung finde ich es ja i.O. aber man sollte auch nebenher noch was für Zwerge anbieten.


----------



## ArSt (2. März 2017)

Jupp, ich mag Starrgabeln sehr, vor allem wegen der Wartungsfreiheit. Das Scott wiegt 6,07kg, der Rahmen hat Größe "S".
Hier hat einer gerade ein neues, sehr schönes 26er aufgebaut: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/a-ive-got-the-look.833471/
Ich bin übrigens auch 1,69m groß, wiege allerdings 6kg mehr. 
In 2014 wollte ich mir endlich mal ein Plasterad aufbauen, so etwas fehlte mir noch in meiner Sammlung. Und da ich mich bei mir hier in den Bergen eigentlich immer mit einem alten 28er Trekker am wohlsten gefühlt habe (bis auf die schmalen Reifen), musste ich unbedingt ein 29er ausprobieren. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ein 29er passt auch hervorragend für kleinere Leute, die Steigfähigkeit ist viel besser als beim 26er, ebenso das Bergabfahren. Wegen der großen Räder kann man auch gut auf eine Federung verzichten und ein trägeres Fahrverhalten hab' ich auch nicht bemerkt.
Ich brauch kein Rad mehr unter 29 Zoll Raddurchmesser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bassdard (2. März 2017)

Wow 6 kilo ist ja krass leicht mit Pedale? Ich weis nicht was bei mir das  Gewicht bringt mein Rahmen von 2012 Specialized Stumpjumper Expert muss ja so schwer sein... mein Bike hat mit Pedale 7,7kg ohne etwa 7,4kg und mit Starrgabel mal von 500g gegenüber Federgabel 1360g = 800g Differenz grob ausgegangen bin ich bei 6,9kg bzw 6,6kg ohne Pedale. Das ist alles Gelaber auf hohem Niveau und das Bike ist trotzdem 100mal zu gut für mich bin ja kein Profi aber wundert mich echt ... Zumal ich ein 26er habe und die Teile die ich verbaut habe sind doch mit das leichteste an Stangenware. Und wegen der Schaltung ich mein klar Umwerfer hab ich dafür ist das Schaltwerk schwerer bei den 1x12 und ein großes Ritzel zusätzlich verbaut. Würde am liebsten mal wissen was mein Rahmen wiegt hab nur keine Muse deswegen alles ab zu bauen bzw. jedes Gewicht der Teile zu subtrahieren. Hm naja einfach mal zufrieden sein haha. Krasses Bike dein Scott auf jeden Fall. Grüße von Zwerg zu Zwerg ^^


----------



## ArSt (2. März 2017)

Mein altes 26er, der Titanrahmen ist von 1992, die XTR 3x8 Schaltung von 1994, die SID-Race von 2000:




Das Foto ist allerdings etwas älter, mittlerweile wiegt das Rad ca. 100g mehr, da die Eclipse-Schäuche das Zeitliche gesegnet haben und neue mir entschieden zu teuer sind.
Entschuldige bitte Vorbau und Spacer, ich bin schon etwas älter und vertrage die alte, gestreckte Racegeometrie mit ursprünglich 12cm Sattelüberhöhung schon lange nicht mehr.
Das Scott Scale 900RC von 2014 (mit Pedalen und Klingel ):




Auch hier sind letztes Jahr ein paar Gramm drauf gekommen, da die Recon-Titankassette (10fach, 11-32) durch eine gleich große SRAM XG-1099 ersetzt wurde. Titankassetten sind gar nicht gut (hab' schon ein paar durch), außer von Shimano.

Bei beiden Rädern weiß ich nicht genau was die Rahmen nackt wiegen. Den Litespeed habe ich nie gewogen, er dürfte etwas über 1500g haben, der Scott-Rahmen hat etwas über 1000g (da ist meine alte Küchenwaage ausgestiegen).
Bei beiden Rädern sind fast alle Schrauben aus Alu, ein paar wenige aus Titan (Vorbau/Sattelstütze). Die Schaltwerke (8- und 9fach) sind auf ca. 190 und 155g getuned. Der DA-Umwerfer am Scott hat mit Schelle 65g, als Schalthebel verwende ich 8- und 10fach-Daumis von Microshift (der Satz wiegt jeweils 108g).

Bei Fragen darfst Du Dich gerne rühren, vielleicht habe ich noch ein paar Tipps. 

Liebe Grüße an den anderen "Zwerg" vom Armin.


----------



## danie-dani (5. März 2017)




----------



## Berrrnd (9. März 2017)

irgendwie sieht das mehr nach trekkingrad als mtb aus.


----------



## corfrimor (9. März 2017)

Das ist hart! 

Aber wie kommst Du darauf? Finde ich eigentlich gar nicht


----------



## Berrrnd (9. März 2017)

kurzer vorbau, lange gabel, hohe front, riesen bremsscheiben, die pedale ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danie-dani (9. März 2017)

Die Riesen 180er Bremsscheibe vorn und 160er hinten, ist klar...


----------



## ArSt (9. März 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> irgendwie sieht das mehr nach trekkingrad als mtb aus.


Finde ich für meinen Teil gar nicht. Im Übrigen na und? Hauptsache man fühl sich wohl darauf.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. März 2017)

Trekkingrad?? 

Also ich drücke nicht oft "gefällt" für ein Versenderbike, aber das Rad wirkt doch stimmig! Auch farblich!


----------



## corfrimor (10. März 2017)

Die Pedale sind halt Flats... was will man mehr dazu sagen? Aber ansonsten find' ich das Bike echt ok.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. März 2017)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Die Pedale sind halt Flats... was will man mehr dazu sagen? Aber ansonsten find' ich das Bike echt ok.


Ups, die Flats habe ich >zum Glück< übersehen....


----------



## danie-dani (10. März 2017)

"Wintermodus" Jungs... Kommt noch anders.


----------



## Deleted 285755 (27. April 2017)

Mal was aus früheren Tagen...


----------



## Laktathunter (27. April 2017)

Hier mit der alten Ausbaustufe


----------



## fastfreddy (28. April 2017)

A bisserl federn tut nur noch der Montageständer, paar Teile fehlen halt noch


----------



## MartinRa (1. Mai 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (5. Mai 2017)

..ziemlich dunkel das Foto 
aber das Bike is lecker, zumindest was ich davon erkennen kann


----------



## MartinRa (5. Mai 2017)

svennox schrieb:


> ..ziemlich dunkel das Foto
> aber das Bike is lecker, zumindest was ich davon erkennen kann


bisserl besser.


----------



## svennox (6. Mai 2017)

..is echt nice dein starres29er speci.


----------



## ArSt (6. Mai 2017)




----------



## Flanschbob (7. Mai 2017)

endlich unter 8,5kg und alles aus carbon wozu sich der knauser in mir durchringen konnte. damit ist es erstmal fertig.


----------



## fastfreddy (10. Juni 2017)

Jungfernfahrt erfolgreich absolviert, morgen geht's dann mal so richtig auf die Bahn


----------



## altschulbiker (6. August 2017)

Altes 26er aus Restteilen, macht trotzdem Spaß!


----------



## f_t_l (3. September 2017)

*Projekt Al/C_29*


----------



## nauker (10. Dezember 2017)

Mein Primal





Ziel war es, ein wartungsarmes, wendiges Herbst/Winterbike aufzubauen, an dem möglichst viele Teile, die bei jahrelang im Keller lagen, Verwendung finden. Neu gekauft wurde nur Rahmen, Lenker und Gabel, daher auch der Mix 27,5´ Rahmen, 26´ LRS und 29´ Gabel.
Hätte ich nicht erwartet, fährt sich aber richtig gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (10. Dezember 2017)

Gabel steht zum Verkauf


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Dezember 2017)

Fährt sich deutlich besser als das 26er Inbred mit derselben Gabel


----------



## nauker (18. Dezember 2017)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Fährt sich deutlich besser als das 26er Inbred mit derselben Gabel



Kannst du das genauer beschreiben? Frage deshalb, weil ich nur starre ´26 habe...


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Dezember 2017)

nauker schrieb:


> Kannst du das genauer beschreiben? Frage deshalb, weil ich nur starre ´26 habe...


Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, damit im Gelände schneller fahren zu können als mit 26". Passt natürlich grundsätzlich zu dem oft genannten Vorteil von 29ern, sie rollten besser über Hindernisse. Das Big Forest hat allerdings „nur“ 27,5", also ist der Unterschied nicht so immens. Also wirklich genau beschreiben kann ich es nicht.
Ach ja: die Reifen rollen auch besser  (Conti XK/RK vs. Schwalbe RoRo/TB)


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (18. Januar 2018)




----------



## rtuner (18. Januar 2018)

Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen? @Frolleinchen81? Sieht super aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frolleinchen81 (18. Januar 2018)

rtuner schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen?



Das ist ein Cube Hyde aus 2016. Hab das orange überfolieren lassen mit pink.


----------



## zuki (19. Januar 2018)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Cube Hyde aus 2016. Hab das *orange* überfolieren lassen mit pink.



Orange?


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Januar 2018)

https://www.google.de/search?q=cube...PxiuTYAhXMKlAKHSORAcsQsAQIOw&biw=1920&bih=968

hätte man auch einfach mit aceton entfernen können.


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (19. Januar 2018)

@k_star 
Färbt Aceton auch pink?!


----------



## Wildman1967 (1. Februar 2018)

So, erste kleine Tour nach vielen Umbau-Stunden!

Ich bin schon ein wenig in love jetzt!


----------



## gewichtheber (1. Februar 2018)

Der neue Pneu von Conti am VR, wie fährt er sich?
btw: Bike schaut schick aus, aber ohne Flaschenhalter unterwegs?


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Februar 2018)

wurde irgendwas am reifen geändert, oder will conti nur die richtige aussprache des namen fördern?


----------



## Deleted 23985 (1. Februar 2018)

Warum nicht die original Gabel von Focus?


----------



## Wildman1967 (1. Februar 2018)

superpink schrieb:


> Warum nicht die original Gabel von Focus?



Ein wenig Gewichtsfetischismus und ich bin kein großer Freund von Federgabeln.
Finde, es ist nicht wirklich nötig! Zumindestens nicht für mich! 

Edit: Oder meinst du die starre von Focus? Die gibt´s wohl nicht oder nicht mehr zu kaufen!


----------



## Wildman1967 (1. Februar 2018)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Der neue Pneu von Conti am VR, wie fährt er sich?
> btw: Bike schaut schick aus, aber ohne Flaschenhalter unterwegs?



Ich fahre meistens mit Trinkrucksack. Daher kein Flaschenhalter!
Der erste Eindruck der neuen Conti´s ist recht gut! Aber viel getestet habe ich noch nicht bis jetzt. Habe sie erst kürzlich montiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 23985 (1. Februar 2018)

thebikefreak666 schrieb:


> Edit: Oder meinst du die starre von Focus? Die gibt´s wohl nicht oder nicht mehr zu kaufen!



dass ist sehr schade! hätte optisch besser gepasst. es ist echt ein Jammer, dass es zur Niner fast keine Alternativen gibt.


----------



## Wildman1967 (1. Februar 2018)

superpink schrieb:


> dass ist sehr schade! hätte optisch besser gepasst. es ist echt ein Jammer, dass es zur Niner fast keine Alternativen gibt.



Gibt echt keine Alternative. Ich fahre ja auch noch Boost Standard.
Da ist der Markt extrem dünn bisher!


----------



## T.R. (2. Februar 2018)

Sind das 2.0er oder 2.2er Contis? Sie sehen schmal aus. Danke.........


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Februar 2018)

thebikefreak666 schrieb:


> Gibt echt keine Alternative. Ich fahre ja auch noch Boost Standard.
> Da ist der Markt extrem dünn bisher!


Ach, so lange die Gabel gut passt... Und das tut sie!


----------



## Wildman1967 (2. Februar 2018)

T.R. schrieb:


> Sind das 2.0er oder 2.2er Contis? Sie sehen schmal aus. Danke.........



2.2 RaceSport


----------



## Endura (4. Februar 2018)

Hab' meinen Singlespeeder zum vollwertigen Trainingsrad umgebaut - 34/11-42Z 10fach


----------



## 19irme80 (1. März 2018)

Mein 26er ... zusammengebaut aus Sonderangeboten und Gebrauchtteilen. (Mein erstes selbstgeschraubtes, bitte Gnade walten lassen )


----------



## a.nienie (1. März 2018)

Gnade hat es nicht nötig.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (1. März 2018)

19irme80 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 702951 Anhang anzeigen 702953 Anhang anzeigen 702954 Mein 26er ... zusammengebaut aus Sonderangeboten und Gebrauchtteilen. (Mein erstes selbstgeschraubtes, bitte Gnade walten lassen )


vllt solltest du es mal mit einer geraden Sattelstütze versuchen und dann eher die Spacer unter dem Vorbau reduzieren. Sieht sehr gesteckt aus und etwas Überhöhung verträgt das Rad schon noch. Einfach mal versuchen ob es sich nicht besser fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19irme80 (1. März 2018)

superpink schrieb:


> ... Einfach mal versuchen ob es sich nicht besser fährt.



Bin noch keine 1000m gefahren. 
Da wird sicher noch einiges angepasst.


----------



## c-racer (12. März 2018)

Hab ich das schon mal irgendwo gepostet? ich glaube nicht...

2008er Scott Scale Rahmen, aus einem Tausch mit meinem Vater: er wollte  den kürzeren Bulls Rahmen meines ersten MTBs, ich den längeren Scott Rahmen seines Hardtails, also umgebaut 

Die RS Tora verkauft und auf starr umgebaut, für 24h Rennen o.ä. würd ich mir dann die Reba aus dem Bulls ausleihen 
Zeitweise mit 650B Slick Setup als Stadtrad gefahren, nun wieder als XC- und Trailhardtail im Einsatz.
Der Rahmen verträgt bis zu 2,4" hinten, das macht echt Laune im Gelände  Damit kann man, Fahrtechnik vorausgesetzt, Trails fahren als wärs ein Pumptrack  Gewicht trotz 1kg Gabel etwa 10,5 kg und damit mein leichtestes Rad  (außer der Crosser hat grade leichte Slicks drauf)


----------



## nauker (23. Juni 2018)

Weiherblick


----------



## gewichtheber (24. Juni 2018)

Kettenblätter schauen aus wie am Roadbike!?


----------



## nauker (24. Juni 2018)

Kann sein, ich komme hier bei mir (Westerwald) jedenfalls alles gut hoch (und runter;-)
Sind 44/29 KB mit einer 11-32 Kassette...


----------



## stemi1982 (18. August 2018)

Meine gute alte Mary durfte heute mal wieder raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (19. August 2018)

stemi1982 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 763914 Meine gute alte Mary durfte heute mal wieder raus


Dustin Biber


----------



## stemi1982 (19. August 2018)




----------



## svennox (12. September 2018)

nauker schrieb:


> Weiherblick


dein morati ist sinnvoll fahrbar aufgebaut, schönes Teil..
auch die weiteren Bilder in deinem Album zeigen interessante Details


----------



## waldwild1 (22. Oktober 2018)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Oktober 2018)

stemi1982 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 763914 Meine gute alte Mary durfte heute mal wieder raus


War/ist ein schöner Rahmen!


----------



## nauker (3. November 2018)

Winterbike


----------



## nauker (31. Januar 2019)




----------



## Jazzman1991 (3. Februar 2019)




----------



## daniel77 (24. Februar 2019)

Ghost Lector Winterhobel


----------



## Zapn (4. April 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> wurde irgendwas am reifen geändert, oder will conti nur die richtige aussprache des namen fördern?


@k_star dein Kommentar ist zwar schon 2 Monate alt aber wenn ich mir die Bilder der älteren Generationen anschau und auf meinen 26" X-King von 2013? blicke würde ich sagen, dass die Mittelstollen der neuen Cross-Kings mittiger stehen, also mit weniger seitlichem Versatz.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (4. August 2019)

schwarz und starr kann ich auch .


----------



## stengele (5. August 2019)

Auch mal wieder auf starr unterwegs.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (7. August 2019)

Krasses teil.was wiegt es


----------



## stengele (8. August 2019)

So um die 8,5Kg (mit Pedale, Tacho, Flaschenhalter).


----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. August 2019)

Der Lenker ist verrückt. Einen Flatbar mit Backsweep wolltest du wohl nicht?


----------



## zett78 (8. August 2019)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 893439schwarz und starr kann ich auch .


----------



## stengele (8. August 2019)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Der Lenker ist verrückt. Einen Flatbar mit Backsweep wolltest du wohl nicht?


Ist ein Answer 20/20. Den find ich auf langen Strecken recht angenehm.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (8. August 2019)

ich muss meins mal wiegen ist ja voll alu d währen 10kg für mich schon ok aber 8,5 ist echt geil


----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. August 2019)

stengele schrieb:


> Ist ein Answer 20/20. Den find ich auf langen Strecken recht angenehm.



Okay, ich frage, weil es so aussieht das der Rise auf selber Höhe wie der Vorbau ist. Dann würde Rise nämlich nichts bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (8. August 2019)

die lenkerenden sind bei ihm halt nach oben gedreht.









						ANSWER XC Enduro 720 20/20 Carbon Lenker  | Chain Reaction
					

ANSWER XC Enduro 720 20/20 Carbon Lenker  - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				






			ANSWER Protaper Carbon 720 Enduro 20/20 Lenker – Testfazit
		


von ritchey gab/gibt es auch so einen lenker.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (2. September 2019)

Mal wieder Bilder


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Oktober 2020)




----------



## Deleted 356027 (4. Oktober 2020)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


>


----------



## Deleted 356027 (4. Oktober 2020)




----------



## Speedhub83 (4. Oktober 2020)

Muffigesding schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1127745



Gerne ein paar Infos zum Bike....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 356027 (5. Oktober 2020)

Anhang anzeigen 1128240Anhang anzeigen 1128240


----------



## Deleted 356027 (5. Oktober 2020)

Mist habe ein Bild doppelt gepostet.
So sieht es im Moment aus.
6,6 Kilo


----------



## bergquelle (5. Oktober 2020)

Ich fahre das Rad leider zu wenig. Denke, ich verkaufe es. Schreibt mir gern bei Interesse.


----------



## Teppichmesser (6. Oktober 2020)

Wie auf Pic 6,16kg


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (6. Oktober 2020)

Rc steht dann für richtiger cracher😁


----------



## KaiGreene (6. Oktober 2020)

Uphill Race Bike 5460g
Leider in 2020 Arbeitslos





2019


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Oktober 2020)

bergquelle schrieb:


> Ich fahre das Rad leider zu wenig. Denke, ich verkaufe es. Schreibt mir gern bei Interesse.
> Anhang anzeigen 1128422


Ganz schlechter Zeitpunkt. 😬  Mist! 
Der Rahmen wäre was...


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (7. Oktober 2020)

Krass 5.4kg ich freu mich schon mal unter 10 zusein😁


----------



## cluso (10. Oktober 2020)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ganz schlechter Zeitpunkt. 😬  Mist!
> Der Rahmen wäre was...



Ja und ja...


----------



## Apfelschale (10. Oktober 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4lefanz (13. Oktober 2020)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 687183


Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor  
Wird allerdings für alles genutzt, Einkauf, lange Touren und Waldgehopse.


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Oktober 2020)




----------



## daniel77 (15. Oktober 2020)

Wintertrimm


----------



## Teppichmesser (7. Dezember 2020)

1x so 




und 1x so


----------



## Jazzman1991 (11. Dezember 2020)

.


----------



## a.nienie (11. Dezember 2020)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja begriffen, dass Bäume in der freien Natur nur noch waagerecht liegend und ohne Äste auskommen. Aber was soll dieses weiße Zeug noch?
> War frisch heute, aber dafür nicht so matschig
> Anhang anzeigen 1167022


gibt es mehr bilder von dem schönen rad?


----------



## Jazzman1991 (11. Dezember 2020)

.


----------



## a.nienie (11. Dezember 2020)

richtig gut!


----------



## Jazzman1991 (11. Dezember 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teppichmesser (28. Dezember 2020)

Open One +


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2020)

Teppichmesser schrieb:


> Open One +
> Anhang anzeigen 1176752


Oh, das Rad kannte ich noch gar nicht von dir! Nice! 👍


----------



## Teppichmesser (28. Dezember 2020)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Oh, das Rad kannte ich noch gar nicht von dir! Nice! 👍


Danke 
Geht auch so:
Mal eben Laufräder umstecken und man hat ein "ganz" anderes Bike



das ist das Gute am One +


----------



## Renn Maus (11. Januar 2021)

Das ist geil, wenn auch +-Reifen rein gehen.

Was ist das denn für ein Rahmen und wo hast Du die Lackierung machen lassen?


----------



## Raze (12. Januar 2021)

Für mich DAS Titanbike des Jahres 2020 ! Ich habe es erst gerade entdeckt 






@onkel_doc  Wenn Du einmal zu alt für starr bist, dann melde dich bei mir


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Januar 2021)

Raze schrieb:


> Für mich DAS Titanbike des Jahres 2020 ! Ich habe es erst gerade entdeckt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1186763
> 
> ...


danke dir...manchmal denke ich über eine federgabel nach aber dann find ichs doch immer wieder geil starr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenbeiser (14. Januar 2021)

onkel_doc schrieb:


>


----------



## stollenbeiser (14. Januar 2021)

Ist das die Titan Sattelstüze von Thompson?


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Januar 2021)

stollenbeiser schrieb:


> Ist das die Titan Sattelstüze von Thompson?


nö nicht die gibt es nur in 27 2


----------



## matt017 (19. Februar 2021)

Frühlingserwachen! 

@Bensemer - Erkennst du es noch? 😃


----------



## Bike_Collector (19. Februar 2021)




----------



## Bensemer (19. Februar 2021)

matt017 schrieb:


> Frühlingserwachen!
> Anhang anzeigen 1211027Anhang anzeigen 1211028
> @Bensemer - Erkennst du es noch? 😃


Sauber! Von dem schönen pink ist ja gar nichts mehr übrig geblieben  🤔
Freut mich dass du offensichtlich zufrieden bist 

Tante Edit: das war mein letztes Bild von dem Rad.


----------



## matt017 (19. Februar 2021)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Sauber! Von dem schönen pink ist ja gar nichts mehr übrig geblieben  🤔
> Freut mich dass du offensichtlich zufrieden bist
> 
> Tante Edit: das war mein letztes Bild von dem Rad.
> Anhang anzeigen 1211054


Durch den Herbst und Winter war es eine große Hilfe. Als Stimmungsaufheller 👍☀️

Aber auf Dauer war es mir doch zu heftig...  😇


----------



## Alex0303 (21. Februar 2021)

Mein neues Pferd im Stall 🥰


----------



## kleinerblaumann (21. Februar 2021)

Was ist das denn für ein Pferd?


----------



## Apfelschale (26. Februar 2021)

Etwas überarbeitetes Cube Reaction HPA













So sah es mal vorher aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (27. Februar 2021)

@Apfelschale Schlechte Bilder kannst du gut! Ist ein echter Hingucker dein Bike, gönn ihm doch mal ein paar ordentliche Fotos. Antriebsseite nach vorn und Fahrrad bildfüllend ablichten, ein paar Nahaufnahmen, ... Mich würde noch interessieren, ob du selbst lackiert hast oder ob das im Auftrag gemacht wurde?


----------



## monkeyfat (4. März 2021)




----------



## raun (4. März 2021)

Gilt das auch?


----------



## kleinerblaumann (4. März 2021)

raun schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1220350
> 
> Gilt das auch?


Nur wenn das Körbchen am Sattel hängt und nicht zum hinteren Rad gehört.


----------



## raun (4. März 2021)

Keine weiteren Antworten ohne meinen Anwalt


----------



## Klein-Attitude (4. März 2021)

monkeyfat schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1220338


Jetzt die Gabel noch und ne Vorbaulenkereinheit passend, dann isses perfekt !


----------



## monkeyfat (4. März 2021)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Jetzt die Gabel noch und ne Vorbaulenkereinheit passend, dann isses perfekt !


Kommt noch. Die Fox muss ich erst noch zusammen bauen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. April 2021)




----------



## hellmachine (18. April 2021)

Hi, wisst ihr, ob es noch 29er Carbon-Starrgabeln gibt, die nicht aus Fernost sind? Früher gabs ja die von Enve, aber die ist meines Wissens auch nicht mehr Made in USA...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Isar2 (22. April 2021)

Mein neues Rennstahl 931. Fährt sich genial. Nur der finale Sattel<muss sich noch finden


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. April 2021)

Isar2 schrieb:


> Mein neues Rennstahl 931. Fährt sich genial. Nur der finale Sattel<muss sich noch finden


Das Rahmen-Gabel-Set ist toll. 👍

Für *meinen *Geschmack ist nur die Front viel zu hoch. Das verleiht dem Rad einen Trackingbike-Flair.
Mit Flatforce oder stark negativem Vorbau und ohne jegliche Spacer, wäre es ein heißes Geschoß.
Ebenso ist Rot gar nicht meins.


Aber es muss dir passen! 
Gute Fahrt damit


----------



## Isar2 (23. April 2021)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das Rahmen-Gabel-Set ist toll. 👍
> 
> Für *meinen *Geschmack ist nur die Front viel zu hoch. Das verleiht dem Rad einen Trackingbike-Flair.
> Mit Flatforce oder stark negativem Vorbau und ohne jegliche Spacer, wäre es ein heißes Geschoß.
> ...


Ich fahre gerne lange Strecken und so passt es eigentlich ziemlich gut für den Anfang. Ist mein erstes 29er und war auch überrascht, wo man rauskommt, wenn man die Sattelüberhöhung vom vorigen 27,5er übernimmt. Auch hier wird sich noch das finale Setup finden.
Gruß, Isar2


----------



## Wassollhierrein (13. August 2021)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Mein neues Pferd im Stall 🥰
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1213034


Darf ich fragen was das für ein Rahmen ist und auch die Gabel?? Sehr schick vor allem die Gabel 👌🏻


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. August 2021)

Wassollhierrein schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was das für ein Rahmen ist und auch die Gabel?? Sehr schick vor allem die Gabel 👌🏻


Aufbauthema


----------



## Bad_Cave_99 (14. August 2021)

8,1 kg so wie auf den Bildern. Könnte leichter sein aber ich liebe meine Hope V4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (22. September 2021)

Noch viel Luft nach unten, aber schon mal ein Fortschritt zum Serientrimm!


----------



## muelsan (20. Oktober 2021)

Mein Alltagsgerät welches aus bequemlichkeit doch nie genutzt wurde 
Jetzt im Winter soll es dann doch vermehrt zum erhalten der Fitness genutzt werden.

Es kommen noch neue Reifen, das ich die Contis beschädigt habe. Welche ist aber noch etwas unklar.
Was fahrt ihr denn so? Aktuell schwanke ich zwischen Schwalbe Racing Ralph und Speci Renegade wenn ich ihn denn hier bekomme.

Die Gabel wird evtl. auch noch getauscht. Der Spacerturm stört mich optisch doch ein wenig. Ansonsten fährt es sich wirklich gut.


----------



## Teppichmesser (20. Februar 2022)




----------



## Taxoffice! (19. Mai 2022)

Hallo,

welche 29er Boost Starrgabel könnt ihr empfehlen?
Danke!


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Mai 2022)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche 29er Boost Starrgabel könnt ihr empfehlen?
> Danke!


niner…china…


----------

